# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Die bisher besten Mods für das Rollenspiel - Vom Nude-Mod bis zu besserem Blut



## DH (15. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Die bisher besten Mods für das Rollenspiel - Vom Nude-Mod bis zu besserem Blut* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Die bisher besten Mods für das Rollenspiel - Vom Nude-Mod bis zu besserem Blut


----------



## Birdynator (15. November 2011)

Für z.B. die Blut-Texture Mod muss man sich auf der HP registrieren. Bei google findet man gleich ne freie Site.


----------



## Kenny1960 (15. November 2011)

@Large Address Aware-Patch: "Über den Link erfahrt ihr, wie ihr euer Spiel selbst modded, sodass ihr mehr Arbeitsspeicher verwenden könnt." Welchen Link?


----------



## fsm (15. November 2011)

Oh, "Blut und Titten". Ich muss wohl aus Versehen auf BILD.de gelandet sein^^

Mal im Ernst: Schöne Sammlung, aber findet ihr diesen Titel wirklich passend?


----------



## X3niC (15. November 2011)

Finde die Überschrift auch ein bisschen Bild-mässig...
Es würde langen "Die bisher besten (einzigen) mods für das Rollenspiel"
Wir müssen ja nicht noch die Klischees über Gamer verstärken^^


----------



## jo0 (15. November 2011)

Kenny1960 schrieb:


> @Large Address Aware-Patch: "Über den Link erfahrt ihr, wie ihr euer Spiel selbst modded, sodass ihr mehr Arbeitsspeicher verwenden könnt." Welchen Link?


 
Habe ich mich auch gefragt.  Aber zum Glück gibt es Google:
Large Address Aware at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Tut ohne den Patch: Skyrim 4GB Tutorial at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Schlontzi (15. November 2011)

na, da sind doch schon gute sachen dabei. werde sicherlich den speicherpatch mod mal ausprobieren und hoffen das dann alles noch n ticken schneller läd oder läuft


----------



## solidus246 (15. November 2011)

Lol, irgendwie funktioniert kein einziger Link bei mir oO


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (15. November 2011)

Bei mir auch nicht, ich glaub Nexus is grad Down. War klar wenn ich von der Arbeit kommen


----------



## karsten2409 (15. November 2011)

Mit dem Schärfe-Filter sieht das total Cartoon mäßig aus , nein danke , is ja wiederlich , das Original sieht natürlicher aus !


----------



## cydrake (15. November 2011)

4GB Patcher(für die die mit CFF nix Anfangen können): http://www.ntcore.com/4gb_patch.php - von der Spiel exe-Datei wg. zukünfitgen Patches 'n Backup machen


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. November 2011)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Mit dem Schärfe-Filter sieht das total Cartoon mäßig aus , nein danke , is ja wiederlich , das Original sieht natürlicher aus !


 
Und es zieht verdammt viel Leistung.


----------



## Nutjob (16. November 2011)

1. Ihr habt da was zwischen Flora und Fauna verwechselt. Der Mod verbessert das Grünzeug, nicht die Tiere.
2. Ich finds ja interessant, dass die ersten Mods gleich wieder die Frauen nackig und sauber machen. Wahrscheinlich waren das wieder Typen, die im realen Leben noch nie ne Frau unbekleidet gesehen haben.


----------



## dr-breen (16. November 2011)

Könnte auch ganz nützlich sein:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=145


----------



## sarx (16. November 2011)

Nutjob schrieb:


> 2. Ich finds ja interessant, dass die ersten Mods gleich wieder die Frauen nackig und sauber machen. Wahrscheinlich waren das wieder Typen, die im realen Leben noch nie ne Frau unbekleidet gesehen haben.


 
Jo erstaunt mich auch immer wieder und der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir auch nicht ganz ... aber ok, wer es mag 

Dast mit der 2GB Limitierung ist mir noch garnich aufgefallen, muss ich heute Abend direkt mal testen.


----------



## Amanra (16. November 2011)

na das war ja wieder klar, dass man unbedingt als allererstes einen Nude-Mode braucht. *kopfschüttel* Und die PCGames muss natürlich gleich wieder  auf den Zug aufspringen *nochmehrkopfschüttel*!


----------



## abe15 (17. November 2011)

Ich hab in Skyrim das Problem, dass Schatten an Wänden extrem scheiße aussehen. Sind bei mir einfach nur ein paar sehr große Vierecke, die beispielsweise eine Person, die neben einer Fakel steht absolut grässlich verpixelt abbildet. Hat dazu jemand zufällig eine Lösung?
Mein PC kommt aus der oberen Mittelklasse und packt das Game locker ,)


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

Hm.. die besseren Böden sehen recht gut aus... ziehen sie viel Leistung?

Wieso sollte ich neue Texturen für Whiterun runterladen, aber nicht für anrere Orte, da hab ich ja verschiedene Stimmungen im selben Spiel. Ein Ort scharf, der andere nicht.. Macht für mich wenig Sinn.


----------



## john1231 (18. November 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich hab in Skyrim das Problem, dass Schatten an Wänden extrem scheiße aussehen. Sind bei mir einfach nur ein paar sehr große Vierecke, die beispielsweise eine Person, die neben einer Fakel steht absolut grässlich verpixelt abbildet. Hat dazu jemand zufällig eine Lösung?
> Mein PC kommt aus der oberen Mittelklasse und packt das Game locker ,)


 
einfach in der .ini den *iBlurDeferredShadowMask wert auf irgendwas zw. 5 und 7 setzen - macht die schatten weicher und entfernt die kanten*


----------



## LostHero (18. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich in dem Optionsmenu (erweiterte optionen im skyrim launcher) nur 2 tabs zur auswahl habe? (details und entfernung glaub ich) während ein kumpel von mir, der praktisch nen identischen pc hat, dort deutlich mehr tabs hat wie z.b. wasser details und co?
wir haben auch beide den day one patch drauf oO das ergibt irgendwie keinen sinn...


----------



## mmcc0810 (18. November 2011)

Perfekt, jetzt läuft das Spiel wie geschmiert (und das mit meinen Sys)
hab mir den ENB Patch und die 4GB.exe runtergeladen und installiert, jetzt kann ich auf HOCH ohne störende Ruckler spielen.
DANKE PC GAMES!!!


----------



## CyrionXS (19. November 2011)

Vor dem Boden Patch 60 frames in Räumen
Jetzt nie über 24 Frames.

Einstellungen auf hoch bis Ultra
Quadcore 3.5 ghz
HD5870

Werde es demnach wieder entfernen.

Der Kontrast Mod zieht 1 Frame leistung, reizt das Auge aber meiner Meinung nach zu sehr.


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. November 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Vor dem Boden Patch 60 frames in Räumen
> Jetzt nie über 24 Frames.
> 
> Einstellungen auf hoch bis Ultra
> ...


 Ich hab durch die Texturen nur ca 10 fps verloren.

Was man aber imho definitiv erwähnen sollte ist die FXAA Post Process Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community mod. Dadurch sieht das Spiel um einiges besser aus und die Details in den Texturen kommen viel besser zur geltung.


----------



## golani79 (19. November 2011)

lol ... wer lässt sich denn solche Mods wie den Lockpick Pro einfallen? Kann man ja gleich cheaten ...


----------



## Nutjob (21. November 2011)

An was für einer schweren Geschmacksverirrung muss man denn leiden um den Todesstern in den Skyrim Himmel zu hängen?


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2011)

Nutjob schrieb:


> An was für einer schweren Geschmacksverirrung muss man denn leiden um den Todesstern in den Skyrim Himmel zu hängen?


Nun tu mal nicht so als ob jede Mod für z.B. GTA IV sinnvoll ist. 

Ein paar sind eben nur Spassmods bzw. "ich teste mal ein wenig rum & veröffentliche das mal!". Ich finds okay, werd mir aber auch keinen Todesstern ins Spiel hängen. 

Aber so ein Darth Vader Mod inkl. org. Stimme von James Earl Jones & Machtkräften .... haaaaach ja.


----------



## Irokese95 (21. November 2011)

Die einzigen Mods, die ich mir holen würde, sind Simple Borderless Window und die Deutschen Wegweiser.


----------



## Kuomo (21. November 2011)

Wieder mal einiges nützliches, aber zum durchspielen bleibe ich beim vanilla Skyrim. Mods kommen erst rein wenn ich irgendwann kein lust auf die standart version mehr habe.
Aber die Dietriche sind schon sehr verlockend, hab ich eigentlich vermisst...


----------



## Goldmann (22. November 2011)

Mods sind doch was für Nerds xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. November 2011)

Anstatt immer und immer wieder dieselbe News mit 2 neuen Bildern zu machen, wie wäre es mit ner News dazu das der letzte Patch das 4GB Workaround unmöglich gemacht hat und das Spiel dadurch mit sämtlcihen .ini tweaks oder HD texturen den Geist aufgibt da es nur noch 2 GB RAM unterstützt?


----------



## Soulja110 (22. November 2011)

und genau deswegen geht mein interesse an dem mod gegen null. klar skyrim hätte besser aussehen können aber wenn man alles auf anschlag stellt, ist mir die grafik gut genug. kein bock mich rumzuärgern, lieber vernünftig und ohne bugs das game geniessen


----------



## DrProof (22. November 2011)

Mein Rechner ist durch die ganzen Addons schon am Limit angelangt auf Sehr Hoch...


----------



## Seebaer (22. November 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Anstatt immer und immer wieder dieselbe News mit 2 neuen Bildern zu machen, wie wäre es mit ner News dazu das der letzte Patch das 4GB Workaround unmöglich gemacht hat und das Spiel dadurch mit sämtlcihen .ini tweaks oder HD texturen den Geist aufgibt da es nur noch 2 GB RAM unterstützt?


 Lese doch was bei dem 4 GB Tweak dabei steht....


----------



## M1988player (22. November 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Anstatt immer und immer wieder dieselbe News mit 2 neuen Bildern zu machen, wie wäre es mit ner News dazu das der letzte Patch das 4GB Workaround unmöglich gemacht hat und das Spiel dadurch mit sämtlcihen .ini tweaks oder HD texturen den Geist aufgibt da es nur noch 2 GB RAM unterstützt?


Hiermit klappt es wieder:
4GB Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
(die neuste Version dort ist von gestern Nacht)
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2011)

*"Glühende Erzadern*
Wer Erz abbauen will, muss die Augen nach  Adern offen halten. Weil diese nicht immer auf den ersten Blick zu sehen  sind, gibt es nun eine Mod, welche die Adern förmlich glühen lässt."

Gerade DAS find ich im Spiel aber gut, wenn da nichts glüht oder besonders hervorgehoben wird. Mich stört sowas eher in Spielen immer, wenn das irgendwie leuchtet, glüht, umrandet oder was auch immer ist. Es sollte immer genauso wie der Rest der Spielwelt sein.


----------



## marzipanmann (22. November 2011)

Dieser 4GB Mod geht nicht, kommt immer Steam Error


----------



## martinsan (22. November 2011)

Bethesda hat, wies aussieht, gestern ein Patch gemacht der alle Mods abklemmt. -_- 
--> Siehe Steam Blog

Der Mann hier bringts auf den Punkt:

Nephirion says:
12:13pm November 22 2011

That's the problem with ports, you have to hack the game to create 

options that should be available to PC by default. While Skyrim is a 

great game Bethesda really should know better.


.... nur noch diese Scheiss Consolenports o_0 ....


----------



## martinsan (22. November 2011)

Ok, ich korrigiere mich: nur den Large Adress Patch haben sie abgewürgt ...
mit der neuen Version klappts dann auch wieder ...

Trotzdem : mein Pc is keine beschränkte Konsole 





martinsan schrieb:


> Bethesda hat, wies aussieht, gestern ein Patch gemacht der alle Mods abklemmt. -_-
> --> Siehe Steam Blog
> 
> Der Mann hier bringts auf den Punkt:
> ...


----------



## TheBLakk (22. November 2011)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Dieser 4GB Mod geht nicht, kommt immer Steam Error


 
Hmm ich zöger bei der Mod mit den 4GB noch bissl. Hat da noch wer Erfahrungen?? 
Scheint ja bei einigen net zu funktionieren =/


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2011)

habe den 4GB ... schon getestet leuft ... ob besser als ohne kann ich frühstens morgen abend sagen... bis jetzt siehts gut aus


----------



## Neawoulf (22. November 2011)

"Farbenfrohes Skyrim"?? Als nächstes kommt wahrscheinlich eine Mod, die sämtliche Bäume in Palmen verwandelt, damit es auch den Crysis-Fans gefällt. Hab selten eine Mod gesehen, die "besser" dafür geeignet ist, ein Spiel seiner einzigartigen Atmosphäre zu berauben.


----------



## babajager (22. November 2011)

gibt es ne mod für skyrim 8gb oder mehr?


----------



## Paldonhb (22. November 2011)

einerseits soll es natürlicher aussehen, anderseits neuer schärfer? O.o wie wärs mal mit das spiel so nehmen wie es ist? dieser ganze modwahn glaube kaum das schon alle alles gesehn und gemacht haben ingame, und jetzt schon wird es modifiziert.. naja


----------



## rowoss (23. November 2011)

Skyrim hat mit Abstand die hässlichsten Elfen und die schönsten Orks!!


----------



## dennis-2810 (23. November 2011)

Finde die bisherigen Mods auch alle schwachsinnig, außer vielleicht simple borderless window. Ich warte auf die Interfacemods. Die machen hier wirklich sinn. Will mich nicht ewig mit diesen Konsolenmenüs rumärgern.


----------



## DerBloP (23. November 2011)

"Alkohol" .....*jam*


----------



## lorchi (23. November 2011)

ist denn eigentlich bekannt wenn die  Mod Tool kommen??


----------



## lead341 (23. November 2011)

Mal eine grundsätzliche Frage:

Einige Mods, die bspw. die Sonne noch etwas verbessern oder die Felsen bzw. die Baumschatten, mögen ja Sinn machen (obwohl ich Skyrim auch ohne all dies sehr schön und eindrucksvoll finde). Kann man diese Mods nun alle völlig bedenkenlos installieren? Oder könnte es da zu "Nebenwirkungen" (Abstürze, Performance-Verluste etc.) kommen?


----------



## abe15 (23. November 2011)

"Realistischer Schnee
Zwar haben wir unserer Sammlung schon eine Schnee-Mod für Skyrim, doch diese hier ist noch einmal besser. So wurde die neue Textur aus einem echten Foto erzeugt, was dem Realismusgrad zugute kommt. Die Mod Real Snow für The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim findet ihr unter diesem Link."

Das ist doch Nonsens. Die Textur sieht fast genauso aus wie im 1. Bild, da wurde einfach nur an der Helligkeit was gedreht. Bisschen mehr weißter machen kann ich das auch, dazu muss man kein Modder sein. Das Game hyped einfach so extrem das jeder 14 jährige jetzt glaubt, eine Mod dazu machen zu müssen - hier wird die gleiche Textur aufgehellt einfach nur als "echter Schnee" verkauft => und Pcgames schnappt es auf...


----------



## Basshinzu (23. November 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> "Realistischer Schnee
> Zwar haben wir unserer Sammlung schon eine Schnee-Mod für Skyrim, doch diese hier ist noch einmal besser. So wurde die neue Textur aus einem echten Foto erzeugt, was dem Realismusgrad zugute kommt. Die Mod Real Snow für The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim findet ihr unter diesem Link."
> 
> Das ist doch Nonsens. Die Textur sieht fast genauso aus wie im 1. Bild, da wurde einfach nur an der Helligkeit was gedreht. Bisschen mehr weißter machen kann ich das auch, dazu muss man kein Modder sein. Das Game hyped einfach so extrem das jeder 14 jährige jetzt glaubt, eine Mod dazu machen zu müssen - hier wird die gleiche Textur aufgehellt einfach nur als "echter Schnee" verkauft => und Pcgames schnappt es auf...


 na und? je mehr modder es gibt, desto größer is die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine gute mod rauskommt 
chinesenprinzip


----------



## Kwengie (23. November 2011)

also ich habe mir mal den Vampir-Fix genommen und ich sehe keine Veränderung im Gesicht.
Alle Welt spricht meinen Charakter darauf an, wie weiß doch die Haut wäre, aber wie ist dies umgesetzt, sogar mit dieser Mod keine Änderung.


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> "Realistischer Schnee
> Zwar haben wir unserer Sammlung schon eine Schnee-Mod für Skyrim, doch diese hier ist noch einmal besser. So wurde die neue Textur aus einem echten Foto erzeugt, was dem Realismusgrad zugute kommt. Die Mod Real Snow für The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim findet ihr unter diesem Link."
> 
> Das ist doch Nonsens. Die Textur sieht fast genauso aus wie im 1. Bild, da wurde einfach nur an der Helligkeit was gedreht.


 
Hab bis auf die Helligkeit auch keinen Unterschied feststellen können - mein Skyrim bleibt vorerst sowieso mal ungemoddet.
Erst wenns auch ordentliche Mods gibt, werd ich wohl welche ausprobieren.

Wenn ne gute Idee kommt, werd ich vielleicht sogar mit nem Studienkollegen eine Mod erstellen. Mal schauen, was die Zeit bringt.


----------



## TheBLakk (23. November 2011)

lead341 schrieb:


> Mal eine grundsätzliche Frage:
> 
> Einige Mods, die bspw. die Sonne noch etwas verbessern oder die Felsen bzw. die Baumschatten, mögen ja Sinn machen (obwohl ich Skyrim auch ohne all dies sehr schön und eindrucksvoll finde). Kann man diese Mods nun alle völlig bedenkenlos installieren? Oder könnte es da zu "Nebenwirkungen" (Abstürze, Performance-Verluste etc.) kommen?


 
Also ich hab so an die 8 Mods zur Texturverbesserung installiert, bei mir kommts hin und wieder vor dass es abstürzt oder ich Texturfehler hab, aba nur so einmal bis zweimal in ka ... 5h? xD

Angeblich wirds mit der 4GB Mod besser, hab das aber noch nicht getestet.

PS: Gibt aba auch ein paar Mods mit denen gar nix mehr geht, hab da 2 installiert gehabt (weiß leida nimma welche =/ ), bei der einen konnte ich das Fast travel system nicht mehr nutzen weil es da immer abgestürzt is, und bei der anderen hatte ich extreme Textur Probleme (lila Wände und so ^^)

Am Besten is du probierst aus -> hast du probleme einfach die Mods wieder löschen ;D


----------



## Rabowke (23. November 2011)

babajager schrieb:


> gibt es ne mod für skyrim 8gb oder mehr?


 ... wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und eine 64bit .exe schreibt, dann ja.


----------



## Ltty (23. November 2011)

Love the mods 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316676_2154578105959_1291621206_31741044_1937326728_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/378829_2154583946105_1291621206_31741046_1883755705_n.jpg


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Einige Mods fressen irgendwie schon massiv Leistung. Ich hab per TEST Config Tool die Grafik nach oben angepasst und es lief weiterhin flüssig, aber nicht mehr so 'sauber' wie mit 'Default' max. Einstellungen.

Dann hab ich ein paar HighRes Texturen installiert und das Sharpen Mod. Damit sieht die Grafik deutlich knackiger aus, aber die Performance ist bei Nacht massiv in den Keller gegangen. Ich hab kein Fraps bzgl. FPS Anzeige, aber gefühlte 20-30fps waren es bestimmt.

System: i7 2600K, 8GB RAM & GTX 570.

Den 4GB Patch hab ich eingespielt, aber die 4GB werden lt. Task-Manager nicht mal ansatzweise benutzt.

Jemand ne Idee oder Anregung?


----------



## Dyson (24. November 2011)

Bei der Schneemod sieht man die einzelnen Quadrate, kann man auf dem Bild schon erkennen, von weitem wird es noch deutlicher und sieht schlimm aus.
Bitte etwas mehr auf Qualität achten, wenn man schon im großen Rahmen Mods präsentiert.


----------



## Marko3006 (24. November 2011)

Virus im 4 GB Mod?? GData schlägt bei mir Alarm!


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

... dann besorg dir einen guten und vorallem 'fähigen' Virenscanner!  

Also Kasper hat nicht angeschlagen, außerdem führe ich die meisten mir unbekannten Programme in einer Sandbox aus. Kasper bietet dafür die 'sichere Umgebung' an.


----------



## Marko3006 (24. November 2011)

Also mit GData bin ich sehr zufrieden^^ Vorsicht ist immer besser^^


----------



## Marko3006 (24. November 2011)

Bei der 1.3 Version ist alles ok^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2011)

Damals hab ich auch immer Morrowind Improved und Oblivion Improved genutzt, was quasi eine Sammlung vieler Sachen war.
Gibt es auch schon ein Skyrim Improved?

Und zum Thema Antivirenprogramm usw. : Naja, solche Meldungen kommen vor. Bei mir wurde der Blizzard Launcher von WoW z.B. auch manchmal als Trojaner angezeigt


----------



## Seebaer (25. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Einige Mods fressen irgendwie schon massiv Leistung. Ich hab per TEST Config Tool die Grafik nach oben angepasst und es lief weiterhin flüssig, aber nicht mehr so 'sauber' wie mit 'Default' max. Einstellungen.
> 
> Dann hab ich ein paar HighRes Texturen installiert und das Sharpen Mod. Damit sieht die Grafik deutlich knackiger aus, aber die Performance ist bei Nacht massiv in den Keller gegangen. Ich hab kein Fraps bzgl. FPS Anzeige, aber gefühlte 20-30fps waren es bestimmt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab AA von 4x auf 2x gestellt. Jetzt läuft es wieder flüssig.Unterschied ist sogut wie nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Diezel (26. November 2011)

ich will endlich neue streitäxte, die originalen sehen so hässlich aus mit diesen übertriebenen verzierungen.

g data - naja...
KIS drauf und man hat keine probleme mehr, und das ding bietet massig einstellugsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Kwengie (26. November 2011)

eine sehr schöne Nude-Mod, wie ich finde:

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1232


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. November 2011)

Also die bisherigen High-Res Texturen Mods können von mir aus da bleiben, wo sie sind. Ich finde, einige haben zwar ihre Stärken, sehen dann aber an anderer Stelle, wieder sehr künstlich aus. Richtig gut, finde ich noch keine.
Und mal abgesehen davon sieht Skyrim auch so sehr gut aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. November 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Also die bisherigen High-Res Texturen Mods können von mir aus da bleiben, wo sie sind. Ich finde, einige haben zwar ihre Stärken, sehen dann aber an anderer Stelle, wieder sehr künstlich aus. Richtig gut, finde ich noch keine.
> Und mal abgesehen davon sieht Skyrim auch so sehr gut aus.


 
Sehe ich genauso. Das Spiel ist wohl noch nicht lang genug auf dem Markt, es ist einfach noch nicht genug Zeit vergangen um wirklich gute neue Texturen zu erstellen. Meist wird einfach ein Schärfefilter + transparente Pseudodetailtexturen draufgelegt, die Originaltexturen werden verkleinert und gekachelt oder es werden zwar neue, aber irgendwie unpassende Texturen eingebaut. Lieber habe ich niedriger aufgelöste Texturen, die wirklich zum Spiel passen und einen stimmigen Gesamteindruck ergeben als vereinzelte hochaufgelöste Texturen, die aussehen, als wären sie nachträglich auf die Wände geklebt worden (ist ja im Prinzip auch so).

Ich spiele das Spiel erst einmal ohne solche Mods durch, in einem Jahr, wenn die ersten größeren Mods (Texturen, Questreihen, neue Orte usw.) auf dem Markt sind, spiele ich es nochmal und dann wird es sicherlich eine komplett neue Erfahrung sein.


----------



## jade48 (26. November 2011)

ich verstehe euch nicht "PC Games", ihr setzt hier links zum download rein die teilweise garnicht funktionieren wie zB. "Download von Whitreun Wall Re-Texture für Skyrim" !


----------



## kamelle (26. November 2011)

...von den großen Texturmods lasse ich auch die Finger. Allerdings gibt es ein paar kleinere Modifikationen, die durchaus stimmig sind.
Sei es der etwas "vollere" Nachthimmel, die schöneren Texturen der Pferde oder das überarbeitete Wasser... also eher die Kleinigkeiten, die sich unauffällig aber hübsch in das Gesamtbild einpassen.


----------



## Grollvs (27. November 2011)

Nur meine Meinung, ich halte nicht viel von diesen ganzen Textur-Mods. Ich sehe das so: Da sind hauptberufliche Designer am Werk gewesen - ein Team - die eine gewisse Atmosphäre, einen bestimmten Stil einfangen wollen. Sicher sind nicht alle Texturen perfekt, aber sie geben (meistens) ein stimmiges Gesamtbild ab und tun ihren Zweck.

Jetzt kommen die ganzen "kleinen" Modder und zerpflücken dieses stimmige Gesamtbild und programmieren es um. Es ist sicher jedem selbst überlassen ob und welche Mods er benutzen möchte, aber wie bereits erwähnt, waren da "Profis" am Werk, die das Original-Skyrim geschaffen haben und sich viele Gedanken darüber gemacht haben warum es so läuft und warum es so aussieht - Stichwort: Gesamtkunstwerk.

Ich finde es halt schade, wenn man ein Kunstwerk, statt es erstmal so zu geniessen wie es sich der Künstler gedacht hat, gleich zerstückelt und umbaut (verschlimmbessert).

Grundsätzlich habe ich aber nichts gegen Mods einzusetzen. Man sollte dem Original meiner Meinung nach halt nur etwas Respekt zollen.


----------



## Monstermic (27. November 2011)

Man sollte definitiv auf ECHTE Ersatztexturen(neu erstellt) a la quarl warten und nich diese überscharfen, undetailierten und unppassenden Mods probieren. photoshop lässt grüßen. sieht alles kagge aus


----------



## HellsHorst (27. November 2011)

Gerade bei der Brückentextur von WIndhelm sieht man, wie unnötig das ganze hier ist.
Das Original sieht so viel besser aus als die gemoddete Pampe!


----------



## AndersEgis (27. November 2011)

*Hast recht.*



HellsHorst schrieb:


> Gerade bei der Brückentextur von WIndhelm sieht man, wie unnötig das ganze hier ist.
> Das Original sieht so viel besser aus als die gemoddete Pampe!


 
Gebe HellHorst vollkommen recht. Das Original sieht definitiv besser aus. Als Beispiel ziehe ich aber die Mauer oben heran. Die Hd-Mauer hat diese hässlichen 2 helleren Textur Streifen die durch simples UV-Spiegeln entstehen und die sehr gut erkennen lassen, dass das hier einfach nur schlampig Computergeneriert üebreinander gekletscht ist. Das Original wesentlich schöner!


----------



## LordNycon82 (27. November 2011)

Die sollten mal lieber das game patchen!!! bei mir stürzt es immer ab. ich krieg da einen zu viel.


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2011)

skiyrim hat original die matschigsten texturen die ich je gesehen habe!! auf höchsten grafik settings siehts aus wie auf konsole... lächerlich... alte abgef**kte fallout engine...
von den abstürzen/bugs will ich gar nich anfangen da reicht der platz hier bei weitem nich aus... eindeutig kein game of the year!!


----------



## dennis-2810 (27. November 2011)

ak1504 schrieb:


> skiyrim hat original die matschigsten texturen die ich je gesehen habe!! auf höchsten grafik settings siehts aus wie auf konsole... lächerlich... alte abgef**kte fallout engine...
> von den abstürzen/bugs will ich gar nich anfangen da reicht der platz hier bei weitem nich aus... eindeutig kein game of the year!!


 


1. hängt GOTY bloß mit Grafik zusammen? - Nein
2. kann irgendein Hersteller ein so gigantisches Open World Spiel ohne Bugs machen? - Nein

Sprich: Was du da phaselst ist schlichtweg Kokolores. Verbring deine Zeit lieber mit sinnvollen Posts oder beschäftige dich mit was anderem.

Außerdem hatte ich bisher noch keinen einzigen Absturz


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2011)

schon klar haha...

wenn ich quests nich beenden kann weil die nps`s irgenwo festhängen oder dauernd nur ein und den selben satz raushauen sind das fehler die man beim test vor release ja wohl ausmerzen sollte...


----------



## Bulle1337 (27. November 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> ...von den großen Texturmods lasse ich auch die Finger. Allerdings gibt es ein paar kleinere Modifikationen, die durchaus stimmig sind.
> Sei es der etwas "vollere" Nachthimmel, die schöneren Texturen der Pferde oder das überarbeitete Wasser... also eher die Kleinigkeiten, die sich unauffällig aber hübsch in das Gesamtbild einpassen.



Naja, "große" Texturpacks sind das ja noch lange nicht. Warte noch ne Weile, denn dann kommen erst die wirklich guten Texturpacks, z.B. quarl &Co.; die sind dann wirklich groß und versauen auch nicht das Gesammtbild. Sprich, alles passt ins Bild. 



Monstermic schrieb:


> Man sollte definitiv auf ECHTE Ersatztexturen(neu erstellt) a la quarl warten und nich diese überscharfen, undetailierten und unppassenden Mods probieren. photoshop lässt grüßen. sieht alles kagge aus



Gut, kacke siehts nun nicht aus, da hab ich schon weitaus schlimmere Sachen gesehn. Natürlich ist es jetzt nicht die Ultra Textur mit 4096 x 4096; sollte aber auch klar sein warum. Was jedoch schön wäre seitens Bethesda, wenn es eine Option dafür gäbe aber nun gut. Wie Du schon sagtest sind die richtigen Texturpacks besser aber letzendlich liegt es ja sowieso bei jedem selbst, was er verändern möchte. 



ak1504 schrieb:


> skiyrim hat original die matschigsten texturen die ich je gesehen habe!! auf höchsten grafik settings siehts aus wie auf konsole... lächerlich... alte abgef**kte fallout engine...
> von den abstürzen/bugs will ich gar nich anfangen da reicht der platz hier bei weitem nich aus... eindeutig kein game of the year!!


 
Die matschigsten Texturen wohl kaum!
Außerdem behersch Dich mal in Deiner Wortwahl! Mal ganz abgesehn davon ist die Engine komplett neu und hat mit der Fallout/Oblivion-Engine rein GARNIX zu tun! Statt wild und prollhaft hier rumzudönsen, könntest Du ja auch mal was konstruktives schreiben...



dennis-2810 schrieb:


> 1. hängt GOTY bloß mit Grafik zusammen? - Nein
> 2. kann irgendein Hersteller ein so gigantisches Open World Spiel ohne Bugs machen? - Nein
> 
> Sprich: Was du da phaselst ist schlichtweg Kokolores. Verbring deine Zeit lieber mit sinnvollen Posts oder beschäftige dich mit was anderem.
> ...



Korrekt! 

Ja ich hatte auch noch nie einen Absturz und das obwohl ich wirklich des öffteren per Tab rumswitche und es damit provoziere das es abschmiert.... nix. Keine Ahnung was die anderen da wieder rumfummeln am Spiel, das es net klappt. 

Was die Bugs angeht, hab ich nur die Klassiker, wie schwebende Bäume, Steine, Büsche und sowas halt.Auch mal n clipping Fehler aber sonst nix großes womit die Storyline in Gefahr kommen könnte oder dafür sorgt, dass das Spiel abschmiert. Die meisten Bugs sind sowieso bei mir im Kopf. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2011)

Es gibt ein 'Sharpen'-Mod, das sollte man sich wirklich ansehen. FXAA für verwaschene Texturen am besten deaktivieren, sharpen mod nach belieben anpassen und Skyrim sieht ziemlich hübsch aus.

Allerdings frisst es dann schon ziemlich Leistung ... im Moment spiele ich es mit einem angepassten injector mod, dunkel ist dann wirklich dunkel ... allerdings an einigen Stellen zu dunkel.


----------



## heiduei (27. November 2011)

Was alle für Probleme haben... Ich bin 80 % meiner "Skyrim Zeit" damit beschäftigt das Spiel zu modden und jetz nach 50 Stunden spielzeit hatte ich nochnie einen NPC bug oder nen Absturz... Was macht ihr da bitteschön ?


----------



## Orthus (27. November 2011)

Oder noch besser...ich hab bisher knappe 80 Stunden gezockt (erster Durchlauf) und es werden noch viel mehr, ohne mich auch nur eine Sekunde um Mods zu kümmern.
Das nennt man genießen.


----------



## Hrodgard (27. November 2011)

HILFE !!!   die skyrim-mods kommen  

kaum zu glauben womit manche leute ihre zeit vergeuden und obendrein der meinung sind sie täten der community einen gefallen...ich bekomm beim betrachten der meisten screenshots echt augenkrebs und kopfweh

(der "Assassin's Creed-Rüstung" z.B.  fehlt die rote clowns-nase dann wär,s perfekt für,n karnevals-umzug...)

aber die tragischste nummer ist mMn.: dass der gute Boris Vorontsov mit seinen ENB-series meint er würde permanent hochprofessionelle arbeit abliefern, aber anscheinend hat er immer noch nich gerafft, dass z.B. Skyrim eben nicht in der Karibik spielt.

(es gibt ja auch sowas wie "Farb-Temperatur"... und die ist in den eisigen Landen Skyrims sicher beabsichtigt kühl gehalten... da werden sich die set.designer von Bethesda schon was bei gedacht haben....)


freut mich aber zu lesen , dass ein Großteil der Kommentatoren das ähnlich sieht....(naja und die leute die sich nen Drachen-Reit-Mod wünschen muss man wohl aushalten....)


in diesem  Sinne:  HERR, LASS HIRN REGNEN... 

euer Hrod.


----------



## jade48 (27. November 2011)

so,hab mir mal spaßhalber die "Awesome Shader Suit-ohne FPS-Verlust" nach anleitung installiert. solange ich draußen bin und in der gegend laufe läuft alles wunderbar. aber sowie ich in irgend ein haus gehe,habe ich nur noch bunte farben auf meinem bildschirm. kannste also auch vergessen, jedendfalls bei mir.


----------



## STuK4 (27. November 2011)

Hrodgard schrieb:


> HILFE !!!   die skyrim-mods kommen
> 
> kaum zu glauben womit manche leute ihre zeit vergeuden und obendrein der meinung sind sie täten der community einen gefallen...ich bekomm beim betrachten der meisten screenshots echt augenkrebs und kopfweh
> 
> ...



 wow wie unglaublich arrogant man sein kann...


----------



## X3niC (27. November 2011)

Hrodgard schrieb:


> HILFE !!!   die skyrim-mods kommen
> 
> kaum zu glauben womit manche leute ihre zeit vergeuden und obendrein der meinung sind sie täten der community einen gefallen...ich bekomm beim betrachten der meisten screenshots echt augenkrebs und kopfweh
> 
> ...


kaum zu glauben womit manche Leute ihre zeit vergeuden und obendrein der Meinung die community würde es interessieren...so einen dämlichen Kommentar zu schreiben, der keinem etwas bringt!


----------



## Bulle1337 (27. November 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> wow wie unglaublich arrogant man sein kann...





X3niC schrieb:


> kaum  zu glauben womit manche Leute ihre zeit vergeuden und obendrein der  Meinung die community würde es interessieren...so einen dämlichen  Kommentar zu schreiben, der keinem etwas bringt!



/sign



Hrodgard schrieb:


> HILFE !!!   die skyrim-mods kommen
> 
> kaum zu glauben womit manche leute ihre zeit vergeuden und obendrein der meinung sind sie täten der community einen gefallen...ich bekomm beim betrachten der meisten screenshots echt augenkrebs und kopfweh
> 
> ...



Ist Dir das eigentlich nicht peinlich was Du da von Dir gibts? 

 TES lebt von der Modder-Community und das weiß Bethesda wohl am besten.  Letzendlich ist es sowieso alles freiwillig. Nur weil jemand eine Mod;  welcher Art auch immer, für die TES Community freigibt, heißt das noch  lange nicht, das ich dazu verpflichtet bin, es auch zu installieren. Aber wie heißt es am Ende so schön - Machs besser, denn groß rumquatschen kann jeder! 

Na mal hoffen das Dein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht und der "HERR" Dir als erstes nachkommen wird...

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## z3ro22 (28. November 2011)

wie wäre es mal mit einer fertigen mod statt dauerhaft nur splitter zu liefern?


----------



## z3ro22 (28. November 2011)

ich hätte gern ein halben brurger denn ein ganzen gibt es ja nicht...

immer diese unfertigen sachen.


----------



## lorchi (28. November 2011)

man wartet wohl noch auf die MOD-Tools


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Oder noch besser...ich hab bisher knappe 80 Stunden gezockt (erster Durchlauf) und es werden noch viel mehr, ohne mich auch nur eine Sekunde um Mods zu kümmern.
> Das nennt man genießen.


 
Ich würde es eh empfehlen, beim ersten Durchgang ohne Mods zu spielen, um zu sehen wie die Entwickler alles gemacht haben. Und dann ab dem 2.Durchgang sich eben die Mods zusammenstellen, mit denen man das verändert oder das verbessert, was einem beim 1.Durchgang nicht so gefallen hat. 



z3ro22 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mal mit einer fertigen mod statt dauerhaft nur splitter zu liefern?


 
Das ist momentan noch schwer, weil das Mod-Tool noch nicht  veröffentlicht wurde. Hoffe das kommt bald. Denn dann werden die Modder  sicher auch anfangen neue Quests zu basteln. Und es wird sicher auch  irgendwann Sammlungen geben, die die besten Mods beinhalten wird. Nur  Geduld..Das Spiel ist ja erst seit 2 Wochen draußen.


----------



## theking2502 (29. November 2011)

Ich persönlich bin nicht so für Texturenmods, die immer nur ein Teil "verschönern". Wenn das Tool draußen ist hoffe ich, dass es ein Komplettpaket geben wird. Wobei ich es einfach nicht leiden kann, wenn man extreme Veränderungen dann reinbringt. Bei Steinen, Bäumen, Schnee, okay. Aber besonders bei Gebäuden empfinde ich es als eine Beleidigung an das Spiel und an die Entwickler. Wenn da die Dachziegel zum Beispiel ganz anders aussehen oder so gar noch anders gelegt sind (also nicht von Links nach rechts sondern von oben nach unten, wie bei Skyrim HD). Oder wenn die Straßen mit einer Mod "sauber" geplastert wurden. Das ist ein Spiel mit Mittelalter Flear und nicht die Renaissance. Genauso die Mod, die die Mauern auf"schönt". Ich finde einfach dieser Rustikale Look passt zu Skyrim und dieses "alles muss ordentlich gebaut sein" Flear passt nicht dazu. 
Ich weiß über Geschmack lässt sich Streiten, aber Skyrim ist in meinen Augen einer der wenigen Spiele, die wirklich Kunst sind (im klassischem Sinne). Man würde ja auch nicht einen Picasso kaufen und dann daraus ein klassisches Porträt machen, weil man das einfach "schöner" findet. Ich sag nur, weil man es kann, heißt es nicht, dass man es muss.


----------



## BeMonn (29. November 2011)

Ich find es gut das diese Spiele von der Community auf dem PC gemodded werden. Die Arbeit von Bethesda sollte man würdigen, kein Zweifel, aber in Sachen liebe zum Detail oder allgemein die Grafik wurde ja mal wieder aus Gründen der Consolen-Prio vernachlässigt. Um so schöner sieht es durch das Modding jetzt aus ! Da kann sich so ein mancher Hersteller eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## zoikoikum (29. November 2011)

also das mit den gesichtern kann wohl nicht ernst genommen werden^^
sieht ja geradezu lächerlich aus xD


----------



## rowoss (29. November 2011)

Also Im Moment ist mir die Auswahl an guten Mods doch noch eher dürftig. Wer Puppengesichter mag, bitte schön. Wer sinnloss aufgeblähte hässliche Texturen mag, bitte schön. Eine extral .dll-Datei die Farbkorekturen vornimmt ist ja mal ne nette Sache.
Aber wenn das Spiel dadurch bis zu 20 Frames einbüsst, einige zusätzliche Fehler aufweist und sogar die Absturzrate verdoppelt, warte ich doch lieber auf den nächsten Patch und natürlich auf das das Creation Kit endlich released wird. Bis dahin geniese ich Skyrim wie es ist.


----------



## ChristianKnacki (29. November 2011)

also diese Texture-Mods empfinde ich als okay und kann man sich anschauen sowie installieren bei entsprechender Hardware.Aber diese Farb-Anpassungen, da kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden. Bei Oblivion wurde sich aufgeregt, dass die Farben zu "bunt" oder zu "warm" waren. Da wurden kältere Farben gemoddet und hier wird das genaue Gegenteil gemacht. Skyrim spielt in einem nordischen Gebiet, wo es kalt und nebelig ist, also erwarte ich auch irgendwie kalte und blassere Farben. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie die Innenräume aussehen mit diesen Farbanpassungen, da müssten ja die Farben "glühen" wo Licht ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Feeling, was im Original Zustand erzeugt wird und auch beabsichtigt ist, genau richtig. Alles andere zerstört einfach nur die Atmosphäre.


----------



## patertom (30. November 2011)

gibt es auch eine andere möglichkeit, die mods von skyrim zu installieren, als über den nexus skyrim mod manager oder wie der heißt. den kann ich einfach nicht installieren. wieso auch immer. 

gibt es da eine möglichkeit?


thx


----------



## kornhill (30. November 2011)

Ich werde Skyrim auch erst ohne Mods geniessen. Der gemoddete Durchgang, wo man so guckt was es so gibt, kommt später, wenn das Creation Kid da ist und es mehr Angebot gibt. Ausserdem haben sie es ja gottseidank geschafft den weiblichen Figuren ein eigenes Skellett zu geben. 
Das war nämlich in FNV der Horror. Habe Wochen gesucht bis ich endlich den Type6 gefunden und über den Type3 gelegt hatte, und endlich nicht bucklige Mädels hatte.....


----------



## Witchfinder (30. November 2011)

patertom schrieb:


> gibt es auch eine andere möglichkeit, die mods von skyrim zu installieren, als über den nexus skyrim mod manager oder wie der heißt. den kann ich einfach nicht installieren. wieso auch immer.
> 
> gibt es da eine möglichkeit?
> 
> ...


 
Klar gibts die Möglichkeit. Klicke einfach auf den "Download-Button" anstatt auf den "Download with manager - Button" (gleich rechts daneben  ) und lade die Zip-Dateien runter. Danach befolge einfach die Readme die mit eingepackt ist und entpacke in den dort genannten Ordner. FERTISCH!
Musst nur etwas aufpassen, da manchmal auch unnötige Überordner erstellt werden. Prüfe also, ob du tatsächlich in den richtigen Ordner entpackt hast.

Gruß


----------



## rowoss (30. November 2011)

Ich spiele nen Khajiit. Ich will nen Kampfschrei wie ne Katze die sich bei Mondschein mit ner Anderen kabbelt.


----------



## dohderbert (30. November 2011)

einfach unübersichtlich.. müsste nen gesamt packet geben..


----------



## Keppes (30. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Ich finde es super, dass hier auf so viele Mods hingewiesen wird und dass der Artikel ständig aktualisiert wird. Ich habe aber einen Verbesserungsvorschlag: Könntet ihr einen Vote/quickpoll einbauen a la "Welche Mod läuft gut / ist sinnvoll / ist dein Favorit"? Es wäre gut zu wissen, welche Mods überzeugen, nicht allzu viel Leistung fressen etc.


----------



## Agrmpf (1. Dezember 2011)

Ein wenig mehr Klasse statt Masse wäre wünschenswert. Man sollte einmal jemanden dransetzen, der die Mods ausprobiert und ein empfehlenswertes Gesamtpaket in einem Extra-Artikel vorstellt.

Aber davon einmal abgesehen: Wenn ich Skyrim spiele (Ultra-Qualität mit FXAA auf 1900x1200), habe ich rein grafisch nichts auszusetzen. Das einzige, was negativ aufstoßen könnte (womit ich aber leben kann) sind die verwaschenen Texturen der Türen vor dem Hindurchgehen.


----------



## Amanra (1. Dezember 2011)

Das geht ja mal wieder wahnsinnig schnell mit den Mods und das obwohl die Mod-Tools noch gar nicht draußen sind. 
Aber das werden noch Hunderte und Tausende... auf den einschlägigen Mod-Seiten im Internet gibts aber auch Voting-und Comment-Verfahren, so dass man sich recht gut das passende zusammensuchen kann. 
Wobei ich die Liste hier auf der PC-Games auch sehr nützlich finde für den ersten Überblick, wäre toll wenn man das noch einige Zeit updaten könnte.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. Dezember 2011)

macht ihr auch ne riesen extra news wenn dann mal ordentliche mods rauskommen?
nicht das die unter den ganzen trashmods untergehen


----------



## rowoss (2. Dezember 2011)

Hula heute eine neue Zipfelmutze und denn noch bis morgen warten denn kann ich rosa Drachen jagen. Bei Oblivion gabs schon so viele Mods wie Nachbars Lumpie Flöhe hat. Hurra die Birken sind jetzt noch birkiger. Wenn im Januar die richtige Modtools rauskommen ist die Luft schon wieder raus ud keiner berichtet mehr von richtigen Mods, weil dann keinen mehr interessiert weil vorher schon mit 1000 lumpigen Texturmods bombadiert wird. ( Und jetzt neu: "Draugr mit Clownsnasen" )


----------



## Seebaer (2. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man die Links, vor Veröffentlichung, kontrollieren. Prepatch-Mod gibt es nicht (mehr).


----------



## Luccah (2. Dezember 2011)

Ein echter Wust an Mods, das solltet ihr wirklich mal nach Themen sortieren. ich suche diese Baum Mod..na wo is die denn??


----------



## golani79 (3. Dezember 2011)

Die ganzen Texturmods können mich irgendwie nicht wirklich überzeugen. Auch wenn die Texturen teilweise detaillierter sind, so wirken diese im Gesamtbild für mich einfach zu hart.


----------



## Amanra (3. Dezember 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Texturmods können mich irgendwie nicht wirklich überzeugen. Auch wenn die Texturen teilweise detaillierter sind, so wirken diese im Gesamtbild für mich einfach zu hart.


 
Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Dass Detailliertere und Konturenreichere z.B. an Pflasterstraßen oder Hauswänden führt oft dazu, dass das Ganze künstlicher und weniger realistisch aussieht, was ja gerade nicht der Sinn des Mods ist. 
Auch macht es wenig Sinn, sattere Farben einzubauen, wenn dann nicht auch die Sonne kräftiger vom Himmel knallt (was sie natürlich nicht tut ) )  und auch die Umgebung stärker ausleuchtet. 

Ws ich mir seit Morrowind hingegen immer gönne, sind sind Gesichts, Körper und vor allem Haar-Mods. Da kann man wirklich noch nachbessern


----------



## connermc (3. Dezember 2011)

Luccah schrieb:


> Ein echter Wust an Mods, das solltet ihr wirklich mal nach Themen sortieren. ich suche diese Baum Mod..na wo is die denn??


 
Diese hier ? Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Luccah (3. Dezember 2011)

connermc schrieb:


> Diese hier ? Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


 
Danke fürs raussuchen!! Sehr nett von Dir!!
Greetz


----------



## Dyson (4. Dezember 2011)

Also manche Mods verdienen es nicht als Mod bezeichnet zu werden. Wenn ich mir dieses "Monster Retex" Gedöns angucke, Kontrast hochschrauben und bissle Farbe ändern ist für mich keine Mod.
Zum positiven würde sich beim ausmotten Solcher auch dieses Modgewüllst etwas entwirren und die halbwegs profesionellen Mods mehr in den Vordergrund rücken.


----------



## stawacz (4. Dezember 2011)

hab jetzt die heute erschienene drauf und bin echt begeistert....absoluter unterschied,und kaum frps verlusst

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-zeigt-vergleichsbilder-der-landschaften.html


----------



## DrProof (5. Dezember 2011)

ich würd als entwickler den ganzen tag nur noch schreieb:
"Die *** unsere Engine!!""


----------



## rowoss (5. Dezember 2011)

DA!!! HAB ICH´s GESAGT: Kaum gibs Mods will auch Asia-Rpg-Müll ins Spiel (FF7-Schwert). keine 2 Wochen und schon laufen auch sone MangaKatzenädchen rum. Kots..


----------



## z3ro22 (5. Dezember 2011)

man verliert die übersicht ich sehe hier nimmer durch soviele halb udn total unfertige mods...


----------



## z3ro22 (5. Dezember 2011)

im übrigen habe ich die enb mod version 6 auf der einen seite immernoch nicht gfunden, sehe bei der seite net durch.


----------



## rowoss (5. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> ich würd als entwickler den ganzen tag nur noch schreieb:
> "Die *** unsere Engine!!""


 
Leider und Gott sei dank ist diese Engine so was wie ein promiskuitiv hyperaktives Frauchen was auf jede Spezialität die zu denken ist spezialisiert. Und das Potenziert sich noch mit den Creation Kit.


----------



## Renox1 (5. Dezember 2011)

So ein hässlicher Scheiß. Drecks Final Fantasy!


----------



## SirForce (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich will das Final Fantasy-Schwert. ASAP!


----------



## zaPp0 (6. Dezember 2011)

Guckt mal was ich so auf Youtube gefunden habe 
Da nutz einer eine Mod für sein Skyrim video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD0p9sACU3A


----------



## BuffaloBilI (6. Dezember 2011)

Oh man, die Frauen sehen einfach aus wie überschminkte Tussis...hallo? Es ist Skyrim, ein kaltes, hartes Land der Nord und nicht Möchtegern-Germanys Next Topmodel.


----------



## tarnvogL (6. Dezember 2011)

bitte nicht solche überschminkten tussen wie damals in oblivion. bitte keine news mehr von dieser art von mods, sowas sollte man nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Nutjob (6. Dezember 2011)

Bei einem beachtlichen teil eurer Modvorschläge kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Pandabären und Schminke sind in einer derartigen Umgebung unglaubwürdig. Was sollen überhaupt die ganzen langweiligen Textur Replacer?


----------



## rowoss (6. Dezember 2011)

PCGames!!! Bitte verschont uns mit diesen halbgaren Verschlimmbesserungen!!


----------



## CyrionXS (6. Dezember 2011)

@z3ro22
http://enbdev.com/download_en.htm

Asiamüll RPG-schwert?
Da ist jemand ganz schön verklemmt da unten 
Installier die mod eben nicht.

Ach , mit FF7 meintest du doch das hier?
http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation/final-fantasy-vii
Eines der ersten 3d RPGs und besten Spiele der letzen Dekade.

Und sojemand spielt Skyrim. (nicht erschrecken, ist auch ein RPG)


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Dezember 2011)

Pandabären? Im Ernst? Naja, wer's mag ... ein paar Pandabären sollen gerüchteweise ja auch in Norwegen gesichtet worden sein (Beweisfoto unten), da wird diese Mod schon passen ... irgendwie (mit ganz viel Fantasie).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine: Es soll sich von mir aus jeder das Spiel so modifizieren, wie er es gern hätte. Wenn er Männer mit Schlauchbootlippen und 5 Meter langen Schwertern haben will, bitte: Es passt zwar nicht zum Spiel, aber jeder hat seinen Geschmack. Mein Problem an der Sache ist nur: Wie soll ich da noch zwischen all den Minimods später noch die guten wiederfinden?


----------



## CyrionXS (6. Dezember 2011)

Auf Skyrim nexus nach den am meisten Heruntergeladenen / bevorzugten sortieren.
Also die Seite, von der die ganzen Mods hier auch sind.

Wenn jemand ein Spiel/skyrim durchgespielt hat (unmöglich..finde ich) Moddet er halt , um weiter am Spaß am Spiel zu haben. ist das nicht legitim?

btw.
Pandabär ist lame
Pädobär soll her^^


----------



## BuffaloBilI (6. Dezember 2011)

Der Sommer-Mod ist mal was, was ich installieren würde. Iwan wirds für PC nachgekauft.^^


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. Dezember 2011)

der die Drachenwaffen gemacht hat ist auch ein Held. Eigene Models wären da das Minimum gewesen -.-


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. Dezember 2011)

Die Idee mit Drachenwaffen find ich garnicht so schlecht. Ist wirklich schade das es im Spiel selbst keine gibt  Aber wie gesagt das ist ein schlechter Versuch


----------



## rowoss (7. Dezember 2011)

eine FF7-Schwert und Pandabären passen einfach nich ins nordische "WikinkerSetting"
der Stil ist ja noch weiter weg als Oblivion. In Skyrim ist mehr dreckiger, düsterer und optisch realistischer. Asiatische Spiele dagegen bunt, mit einer künstlichen Optik und ja ich sags mal mit avangardistischen ArtStyle. Und gerade Final Fantasy und Skyrim lassen sich schwer miteinander vermischen. (Alptraum: Gothic2 als Sailer Moon spielen).


----------



## BuffaloBilI (7. Dezember 2011)

Das soll besser aussehen? Da zeichne ich ja besser...


----------



## X3niC (7. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Patch ist draußen????
Patch 1.3 Notes:

General stability improvements
Optimize performance for Core 2 Duo CPUs
Fixed Radiant Story incorrectly filling certain roles
Fixed magic resistances not calculating properly
Fixed issue with placing books on bookshelves inside player purchased homes
Fixed dragon animation issues with saving and loading
Fixed Y-look input to scale correctly with framerate


----------



## rowoss (7. Dezember 2011)

Wann kommen endlich die rosa Dachen?!!


----------



## NAWERWOHL (8. Dezember 2011)

"Sweating Trolls" ist ja mal extrem orginell  Fehler in der Bildbeschreibung


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Dezember 2011)

NAWERWOHL schrieb:


> "Sweating Trolls" ist ja mal extrem orginell  Fehler in der Bildbeschreibung



Damit würden auch endlich mal die ganzen Leichentücher in den Grabkammern Sinn machen, man wischt damit den Trollschweiß auf und benutzt ihn als Gift (allerdings sollte man sich dafür vorher einen Schnupfen-Zauber gönnen, sonst erleidet man selbst Schaden und der Redekunst-Skill fällt auf Null).


----------



## Lordex (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich warte lieber auf nen Komplettes Overhaul!


----------



## CyRiCoN (9. Dezember 2011)

hi habe ein problem undzwar ....geschiet bei mri nix wenn ich den enb mod raufklatsche kann keien veraenderung sehen  
kann mir da vllt  einer helfen ?


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2011)

Gibts eigentlich schon eine Mod die dafür sorgt dass es unter Dächern (z.B. in Türmen und überdachten Brücken) nicht mehr regnet? 
Das sieht immer etwas doof aus...


----------



## LordCousland (9. Dezember 2011)

Also 1. mal eine Frage....stimmt es dass es bei lvl 80 schluss ist?! Hab ich mal vor 1-2 Wochen wo gelesen! Wäre schade wenn man nur mit cheaten jede Fähigkeit haben könnte! Schließlich stellt man ja das neue Drachenblut da und das sollte halt schon in einer gewissen Weise perfekt und unbesiegbar sein!
2. zu den Mods, ich spiele seit Beginn das Spiel, bin jetzt fast lvl 44, hab schon 2 Fähigkeiten auf 100, sie auch schon fertig ausgebaut, bin im westen schon sehr viel herumgereist, hab schon über 100 Quests erledigt, an die 30 Drachen gekillt (genau weiß ichs gerade nicht, hab heute noch nicht nachgeschaut^^), bin mit der Gefährtenquest sehr weit, mit der Hauptquest sehr weit, hab schon 2 Schreie fertig einige ander fast ganz fertig, hab ne fertige Drachenpanzerrüstung mit 2 Verzauberungen, Lydia eine Drachenschuppenrüstung, werde teilweise von Drachen in ruhe gelassen (Angst?!) - nur ältere Drachen haben mich noch zum Fressen gern, hab schon unzählige Orte durchgeforscht und abgeschlossen und sicher über 1000 Wesen gesamt gekillt und hab auch einiges an Daedrazeugs in meinem Besitz, aber der Osten ist noch sehr unerforscht und ich hab noch sicher hammer viel zu erforschen und zu erledigen und nach nicht mal einem Monat kommen dann irgendwelche Leute schon an und haben teilweise wirklich komplett sinnfreie Ideen für Mods und auch welche kreirt die nicht ganz nachvollziehbar sind! Mal ehrlich, spielen die wirklich Skyrim, oder wollen sie nur mit guten Mods irgendwo genannt werden!? Weil durchgespielt haben die das sicher noch nicht und wenn schon, dann sicher im Schnellverfahren ohne mal bisschen herumzuwandern und die Gegend zu untersuchen! Für was braucht man "besseren" Schnee??? für was will man einen Todesstern??? Für was braucht man nackte Frauen??? Für das Spiel selbst, das nebenbei erwähnt einfach auch grafisch genial gelungen ist (und ich kann gar nicht ganz hochfahren da mein PC 2 Jahre alt ist) braucht man so nen Unfug ja gar nicht! Und gerade das düstere macht ja Skyrim aus! Für alle die mehr Farbe wollen spielt halt Pokemon....schließlich sind wir bei Skyrim in einem Reich im Norden in der Welt von The Elder Scrolls und da ist es nun mal kälter und düsterer wie zum Beispiel bei den Wikingern in Skandinavien oder in Sibirien! Dafür ist das Spiel gerade stimmig und wer dann noch dünne Models ins Spiel reinkreieren möchte, lebt wohl in einer Traumwelt, gerade in kälteren Gebieten sind die Menschen bisschen fülliger, da sie ja die Temperaturen aushalten müssen!
Zum Schluss, noch eine Idee was das Spiel noch interessanter machen würde...also ich finde ja Skyrim sehr interessant von den Details her, aber ein bisschen mehr Wesen wären noch interessanter! Wollhaarnashörner, Terrorvögel, allgemein mehr Kleintiere (eichhörnchen, verschiedene Vögel, noch mehr verschiedene Fische), und besonders interessant wären im Norden im Meer Wale und Eishaie! Das würde das Spiel noch bisschen aufpeppen find ich, besonders weil man dann nicht mehr so einfach auf 20 Meter runtertaucht ohne angegriffen zu werden! Ebenfalls wären noch ein bisschen mehr unterschiedliche Drachen interessant, besonders weil man ja in einer eher kargen Landschaft ist, würden Höhlendrachen (flugunfähig dafür stärker gepanzert) und auch kleinere Drachen die in Gruppen auftauchen das Ganze noch mehr Vielfalt geben! Besonders weils ja einige Edelsteine gibt, könnte man ja besondere Drachen (Smaragddrachen, Rubindrachen...) irgendwo in ner Höhle verstecken! Zwar hat man da wohl ständig Drachenkämpfe, aber gerade das macht ja das Spiel aus und ich denke Drachenkämpfe sind ja in der Interesse der meißten Spieler!

So jetzt beende ich meinen Roman...
gezeichnet
Cousland (mist ich bin im falschen Spiel)


----------



## Emke (9. Dezember 2011)

@LordCousland

zu 1.: Nein Schluss ist erst mit 81 (alle Skills auf 100)
zu 2.: Mehr als dem Game neue Texturen verpassen ist nicht drin da das Creation Kit erst im Jänner kommt. Erst mit diesem fängt das Modding richtig an


----------



## schrehe (9. Dezember 2011)

LordCousland schrieb:


> Also 1. mal [Hinweis des Authors: Hier habe ich bereits aufgehört zu lesen als ich das "Gekrizel" sah]
> 
> So jetzt beende ich meinen Roman...
> gezeichnet
> Cousland (mist ich bin im falschen Spiel)



Es ist kein Roman.
Romane haben Absätze.

Wer keine Mods will installiert einfach keine und jammert nicht einem Thread rum, der sich ausschliesslich mit Mods beschäftigt.

...


----------



## Gast20180705 (10. Dezember 2011)

TES ist auch nicht WoW in Bezug auf die kitschigen bunten Drachen aus deinem Roman oder Wollnashörner


----------



## LordCousland (10. Dezember 2011)

Ähm was ist an Edelsteindrachen kitschig? Sprech ich hier mit Fantasylaien oder sind hier nur Freaks die außer einem Spiel nichts anderes kennen?! Wenn es Mammuts gibt wieso nicht auch andere prähistorische Tiere? Ist Vielfalt denn etwas Schlechtes? Gerade die Natur zeigt auf der Erde genug Vielfalt, was wäre daran schlecht auch eine große Vielfalt in Skyrim zu machen? Ich sagte ja ohnehin es ist nur eine Idee, weil besonders die Gewässer sehr leer sind und das ist nun mal bisschen unrealistisch! Und ich darf immer meine Meinung schreiben und wenn manche damit nicht leben können, dass es SPIELER gibt die das Spiel spielen und ihre Fantasie bisschen schweifen lassen und nicht irgendwelche Mods brauchen, um aus einem Spiel einen Zeichentrickfilm zu machen, sollten sie sich einfach mit irgendwelche dämlichen Mike Tyson mods in einen Raum einsperren und dort das Spiel zerstören! Schließlich gehts hier um ein Fantasyspiel mit vielen realistischen Details besonders in Fauna und Flora und einer sehr guten Geschichte und nicht um eine Clownshow und wie soll bitte ein Mod eine Verbesserung sein, wenn das Spiel mehr hackelt, es von Herr der Ringe zu Harry Potter mutiert und man ständig Mods nachgeschossen bekommt die so wenig Sinn haben wie 90% der youtube videos von Skyrim wo ADS-Menschen versuchen zwanghaft lustig zu sein! Manche haben wirklich einen großen Geltungsdrang, wohl lauter Komplexhaufen auf der Welt?! Dachte man kann hier eine niveauvolle Diskussion bzw. Unterhaltung über Ideen machen, aber anscheinend hab ich mal wieder mit Menschen zu tun dessen Horizont wahnsinnig klein ist und die nicht weiter sehen können als das von Medien propagierte Bild! Und für alle die sich angegriffen fühlen, macht mal eine Erklärung wessen Sinn solche Nudemods oder Todessternmods in einem Fantasyspiel haben?! Würd mich interessieren!
(Roman hat Absätze....klar Kinderromane oder was liest Du eigentlich? Absätze sind dafür da bestimmte Themen voneinander abzugrenzen um sichtbar zu machen was richtig zusammengehört und was ein anderes Thema betitelt, wenn Du nicht mal 10 Zeilen lesen kannst die hintereinanderstehen, solltest mal zum Augenarzt gehen oder beginnen ein Training für Konzentration machen!)


----------



## schrehe (11. Dezember 2011)

Sowohl inhaltlich als auch durch Deinen Schreibstil disqualifizierst Du Dich nur selber Cousland.
Wenn jemand sich einen Todeststern an den Skyrimhimmel kleben will ist das doch nicht Dein Problem.
Es gibt soviele Menschen da draussen die an Dingen gefallen finden wo sich andere nur an den Kopf fassen.
Menschen sind nun mal so.
Aber solange jeder das aus freien Stücken und seiner eigenen Überzeugung tut ist alles wunderbar.
Keiner zwingt Dich dazu Dir einen Todesstern Mod zu installieren. 
Den Geltungsdrang scheinst Du nur selber zu haben mit Deinen unleserlichen Trollposts.
Sei einfach froh, dass es eine aktive Mod Community zu dem Spiel gibt, dann ist die Chance nämlich auch größer , dass doch mal Mods rauskommen die auf Deiner Wellenlänge liegen.


----------



## LostHero (11. Dezember 2011)

Hmm kennt wer nen Mod, der die finishing moves gegen drachen und bei tödlichen schleichangriffen IMMER ablaufen lässt?
ich weiß, dass es nen mod gibt, der die finisher komplett deaktiviert, das will ich aber nich, im gegenteil, ich hab schon unzählige drachen getötet (bin stufe 61) und hatte erst 2x den finishermove gegen die drachen im nahkampf .


----------



## ChristianKnacki (12. Dezember 2011)

@LostHero die Finishing Moves kriegst du nur zu sehen, wenn du einen Spezial-Angriff ausführst, das heißt richtiges Timing beim Klicken und bewegen deines Chars. Das Enthaupten klappt bei mir auch nicht immer, aber es sieht cool aus, wenn der Gegener um die Ecke kommt, sofort Finish Move und die Murmel rollt davon :-d


----------



## Chemenu (12. Dezember 2011)

ChristianKnacki schrieb:


> @LostHero die Finishing Moves kriegst du nur zu sehen, wenn du einen Spezial-Angriff ausführst, das heißt richtiges Timing beim Klicken und bewegen deines Chars. Das Enthaupten klappt bei mir auch nicht immer, aber es sieht cool aus, wenn der Gegener um die Ecke kommt, sofort Finish Move und die Murmel rollt davon :-d


 Soweit ich weiß werden die Finisher zufällig eingeleitet. Die Perks erwirken nur eine x %ige Wahrscheinlichkeit für kritische Treffer/Finishing Moves.


----------



## starhorst (12. Dezember 2011)

@LostHero, ja gibt es. Such einfach mal auf http://www.skyrimnexus.com/ nach stichworten die damit zu tun haben könnten. Weil ich find den jetzt auch nicht mehr wieder.

Kopf abschlagen hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie hinbekommen...vielleicht braucht man dazu eine schwere Waffe, keine 1H Schwerter.

Die finisher sind auf jeden Fall zufallsgesteuert.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Dezember 2011)

starhorst schrieb:


> Kopf abschlagen hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie hinbekommen...vielleicht braucht man dazu eine schwere Waffe, keine 1H Schwerter.
> 
> Die finisher sind auf jeden Fall zufallsgesteuert.


 Nein, einhändige Schwerter reichen völlig für Enthauptungen. Man braucht aber eben auch die entsprechende Fähigkeit im Einhand-Sternzeichen. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es kann sein dass es nur bei schweren Angriffen die Chance auf Enthauptung gibt. 
Hatte ich auf jeden Fall schon öfter.


----------



## z3ro22 (12. Dezember 2011)

@starhorst  mit meinem ebenerzschwert geht das ^^


----------



## z3ro22 (12. Dezember 2011)

VERBESSERTE TEXTUREN FÜR HÜHNE SAGMAL GEHTS NOCH?

langsam nimmt das echt überhand.

vlt mal was veröffentlichen wenn was fertig ist wie komplette texturen für alles....


----------



## starhorst (12. Dezember 2011)

@nasenspray...bei dir läufts noch rund oder?

Egal...und hier ähm highrestext. für Hühner sind wohl echt mehr als lächerlich. Witzig ist nur, das ich heute noch die Liste der letzten Mods so durchklicke auf skyrimnexus und auch die Hühner gesehen hab und mir noch so dachte, ha wetten die finden sich bald auf pcgames in der News wieder?...

Leute, das könnt ihr besser. Und in letzter Zeit finden sich dort einige, schon richtig gute Sachen, die auch was bringen und nicht nur sinnlose Texturverbesserungen die es wie Sand am Meer gibt.

Wie etwa, Anduril aus HDR, bound-weapons selber schmieden...Klasse statt Masse. 


Ach und noch was ganz anderes. Eure Seite wird von Tag zu Tag langsamer und anfälliger. Glaub die Box unten mit: das könnte mich interessieren, führt dazu das man in der Kommentarbox erst mal ne kurze Zeit nix schreiben kann. Läd und ruckelt und macht...


----------



## jade48 (13. Dezember 2011)

" Riften Retexture: Den Download von Riften Retexture für Skyrim gibt es hier." ,ja frage mich nur wo ???


----------



## SebastianThoeing (13. Dezember 2011)

jade48 schrieb:


> " Riften Retexture: Den Download von Riften Retexture für Skyrim gibt es hier." ,ja frage mich nur wo ???


 
Ups, sorry. Hier der Link:
Justin_s Keeping it true Riften Retexture 2048 x 2048 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Beste Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## z3ro22 (13. Dezember 2011)

bald kommt eine neue mod info wo einer das blattt von rot in grün gefärbt hat.....


----------



## jade48 (13. Dezember 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Ups, sorry. Hier der Link:
> Justin_s Keeping it true Riften Retexture 2048 x 2048 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Sebastian



Super,danke.


----------



## z3ro22 (13. Dezember 2011)

nachdem man 100 mods hat hat man wohl dann ma ein ganzes -.-


----------



## Zybba (13. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> nachdem man 100 mods hat hat man wohl dann ma ein ganzes -.-


 
Ich pack jetzt noch keine neuen Texturen usw rein. Ich hoffe einfach,  dass sich irgendwann ein Modder erbarmt und alle Sachen zusammen (am  besten mit nem Installer) veröffentlicht.^^


----------



## LostHero (13. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß werden die Finisher zufällig eingeleitet. Die Perks erwirken nur eine x %ige Wahrscheinlichkeit für kritische Treffer/Finishing Moves.


 
Exakt.
Und ich will die moves ja nich bei jedem 0815 gegner haben sondern nur IMMER wenn ich nen Drachen töte, oder per Schleichangriff nen Gegner von hinten ausschalte.




Zybba schrieb:


> Ich pack jetzt noch keine neuen Texturen usw rein.  Ich hoffe einfach,  dass sich irgendwann ein Modder erbarmt und alle  Sachen zusammen (am  besten mit nem Installer) veröffentlicht.^^


 
Ach komm, ist ja nun nicht so schwer alles nach /skyrim/data/ zu entpacken oder? 
Aber bei nem "sammelarchiv" würd ich dir zustimmen. Für jede Rüstung, jedes Tier, jeden Baum einzeln ne Textur laden ist in der Tat "etwas" ätzend .


----------



## Zybba (13. Dezember 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Ach komm, ist ja nun nicht so schwer alles nach /skyrim/data/ zu entpacken oder?


 
Da hast du Recht, aber ich bin zu faul.^^
Ist mir bei dem Spiel bisher auch nicht so wichtig.
Sonst würd ich mich natürlich auch drum kümmern.


----------



## LostHero (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss nach dem "installieren" der Mods auch noch immer dran  denken ein Abbild meiner Ramdisk zu erstellen, sonst is all das nach einem Neustart wieder wech .
DAFÜR hätt ich gern mal nen eventbasierten installer/script... Quasi nach dem prinzip

onDataOnRAMDiskHasChanged() {
     saveImage();
}

Aber nöööö . Jaja ich weiß, dass man das Image auch beim shutdown speichern kann, aber jedes mal 12 GB auf ne ultra lahme HDD schaufeln geht mir aufn keks beim runterfahren des Systems .


----------



## Scharesoft (14. Dezember 2011)

Anstelle der englischen HQ Skyrim Map kann ich euch die deutsche Variante dieser hochauflösenden Karte empfehlen.


----------



## Morathi (14. Dezember 2011)

Rifton? Echt jetzt? Ist das auf Deutsch so grauenhaft oder einfach ein eher peinlicher Fehler?


----------



## LostHero (14. Dezember 2011)

Einsamkeit is auch toll....
Ich würd Solitude anders übersetzen aber okay.


----------



## Scharesoft (14. Dezember 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Rifton? Echt jetzt? Ist das auf Deutsch so grauenhaft oder einfach ein eher peinlicher Fehler?


 
Ja, Rifton ist korrekt.



LostHero schrieb:


> Einsamkeit is auch toll....
> Ich würd Solitude anders übersetzen aber okay.


 
Einsamkeit war schon seit Morrowind die Übersetzung von Solitude, da wäre es nur inkonsequent gewesen, diese wieder zu ändern.


----------



## Kwengie (15. Dezember 2011)

also der stärkere Regen sieht ja jetzt bescheiden aus bzw. der Sound hätte auch geändert werden müssen. Was nützt mir ein stärkerer Regen, wenn es weiterhin so schwach tröppelt???


----------



## jade48 (15. Dezember 2011)

hat schon jemand den mod mit dem pferd ausprobiert? 
also bei mir macht das pferd garnichts,weder fressen noch folgen obwohl ich alles laut anleitung gemacht hab.


----------



## deepstern (15. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit, die Riesen und Mammuts größer zu machen!?!? Ich finde Sie recht klein!


----------



## weisauchnicht (15. Dezember 2011)

deepstern schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit, die Riesen und Mammuts größer zu machen!?!? Ich finde Sie recht klein!


 

Normalerweise konsole öffnen mit ^  danach mit dem mauszeiger auf das objekt/lebewesen klicken.Dann zeigt er dir die id an in der mitte.

Danach gibst du     setscale 0.1 bis 10      ein (such dir aus wie groß oder klein - standard ist immer 1) - mit leerzeichen dazwischen.


----------



## deepstern (15. Dezember 2011)

@weisaucnicht: danke für den Tipp! Klappt wirklich gut. Aber kann man das nicht für alle diese Figuren übernehmen?


----------



## jade48 (16. Dezember 2011)

"Den Download von Super Realistic Ore Texture für Skyrim gibt's hier", falscher link???


----------



## BuffaloBilI (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Schwarz-Weiß-Rüstung ist mies...


----------



## Dyson (17. Dezember 2011)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Die Schwarz-Weiß-Rüstung ist mies...



Grottenhässlich!


----------



## Olsen84 (17. Dezember 2011)

Bis jetzt ist das eben alles noch Schrott und Spielerei. Wird schon noch einige Zeit ins Land gehen, bis man sich mal überlegen kann, eine Mod zu installieren. Ich denke da an die fantastischen "Complete-Mods" für Stalker. Da weiß man am Ende wenigstens, dass was Gescheites bei raus kommt. Wer müllt sich denn freiwillig den Rechner zu, um am Ende eine so grotten hässliche Schwarz-weiß-Rüstung zu haben oder nackte Frauen ^^


----------



## jade48 (17. Dezember 2011)

weiß jemand wie man den mod mit dem lichtschwert in skyrim aktiviert? habe alles dahin kopiert wo es hin sollte,aber wie oder wo findet man es?
muss man in der konsole einen code eingeben?
danke


----------



## svennydob (17. Dezember 2011)

Retroproject... hört mal auf über solch ein Dreck zu berichten und postet lieber Mods, die wirklich hilfreich sind!!!


----------



## weisauchnicht (17. Dezember 2011)

hmmm...für das retro project kann der modder ja die hälfte der texturen gleich 1 zu 1 übernehmen.
viel höher die ja nicht.


----------



## JamesMark (18. Dezember 2011)

Ausschließlich alles Ranz bislang! Von dem ganzen Müll kommt nicht eine Mod auf meinen PC. Spiel läuft so top, habe noch jede Menge Quests (auch nach über 50Std.). Bald kommt der neue DLC, das reicht mir. Macht lieber mal anständige Mods als diese hässlichen Rüstungen, irgendwelche Grotten-Engines und den anderen unnötigen Kram, welchen sich höchstens Leute installieren, welche noch nie eine Frau nackt gesehen haben.

Muss doch nicht sein. Pfui!


----------



## stawacz (18. Dezember 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Ausschließlich alles Ranz bislang! Von dem ganzen Müll kommt nicht eine Mod auf meinen PC. Spiel läuft so top, habe noch jede Menge Quests (auch nach über 50Std.). Bald kommt der neue DLC, das reicht mir. Macht lieber mal anständige Mods als diese hässlichen Rüstungen, irgendwelche Grotten-Engines und den anderen unnötigen Kram, welchen sich höchstens Leute installieren, welche noch nie eine Frau nackt gesehen haben.
> 
> Muss doch nicht sein. Pfui!


 

da spricht ein wahrer kenner


----------



## BuffaloBilI (18. Dezember 2011)

Assassins Creed?! Wollt ihr mich ver*******?!

Das Ding sieht nicht mal annähernd danach aus...
Es wird echt immer peinlicher.


----------



## Basshinzu (18. Dezember 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Ausschließlich alles Ranz bislang! Von dem ganzen Müll kommt nicht eine Mod auf meinen PC. Spiel läuft so top, habe noch jede Menge Quests (auch nach über 50Std.). Bald kommt der neue DLC, das reicht mir. Macht lieber mal anständige Mods als diese hässlichen Rüstungen, irgendwelche Grotten-Engines und den anderen unnötigen Kram, welchen sich höchstens Leute installieren, welche noch nie eine Frau nackt gesehen haben.
> 
> Muss doch nicht sein. Pfui!


 aber sonst gehts dir gut?


----------



## JamesMark (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mir gehts' gut! Danke der Nachfrage. Selber?


----------



## kamelle (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich frage mich, warum man nicht einfach EINMAL auf den Skyrim-Nexus verlinkt und damit hat es sich. Meinetwegen wiederholt den Link dann täglich, aber dieses ständige geposte von Mods ist tatsächlich langsam lästig.
Vorallem dann noch so unnütze Mods, wie dieser Spidermanstrampelanzug, anstatt von den hochwertigen Mods und deren Updates zu berichten.
Also bitte... entweder richtig oder gar nicht. Das hier ist jedenfalls ziemlich fürn Arm!


----------



## Arwed88 (19. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten mods sind unnötig. Also nen möchtegern Assasin o. Superman in Skyrim ist fehlanplatz, kann aber durchaus für ne Lachnummer gut sein.
Muss aber in meiner Speilwelt nicht vorkommen 
Andernfalls finde ich einige Texturnverändernde mods garnicht so schelcht. Mir war das manchmal ein wenig zu schwammig!
Welche mod man sich runterläd, steht ja jedem frei.


----------



## Emke (19. Dezember 2011)

@PCG
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3592

!!!


----------



## Namuraz (19. Dezember 2011)

@kamelle: 
Ich find das ganz gut hier, finde skyrim nexus ist zum suchen von guten neuen Mods vollends unübersichtlich... und die Zeit dafür hab ich auch nicht, will ja auch noch zocken.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Screipt Enhancer mit 4GB-Skyrim zu kombinieren?


----------



## kamelle (20. Dezember 2011)

@Namuraz:
Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, nur werden hier ja bei weitem keine guten Mods gepostet, sondern einfach jeder neue Ramsch...


----------



## Namuraz (20. Dezember 2011)

@kamelle: Ja, Anfangs war es besser. So Sachen wie "Arnold Schwarzengger-Conan, X-Men-Wolverine" oder irgendwelches Assassins-Creed Zeugs braucht egtl keiner


----------



## JamesMark (20. Dezember 2011)

Funktioniert das mit dem Online-Modus? Keine Lust bei Steam wegen Hackerei gekickt zu werden oder sonstwas?


----------



## JamesMark (20. Dezember 2011)

@all Funktioniert das mit dem Online-Modus? Keine Lust bei Steam wegen Hackerei gekickt zu werden oder sonstwas? Wie siehts dann mit den Quests etc. aus?


----------



## Croyt (20. Dezember 2011)

boah die neuen waffen sind ja der oberhammer! Fettes Lob von mir!


----------



## z3ro22 (20. Dezember 2011)

die schwerter sehen gut aus aber das ich mich dafür noch auf der seite regestrieren muss sollte man schon sagen.


----------



## z3ro22 (20. Dezember 2011)

und die seite lässt sich bei mir nicht reggen auch toll


----------



## z3ro22 (21. Dezember 2011)

ich hätte das waffenpack gerne,aber er regestiert sich einfach nicht.ich bekomm eine mail klicke rauf und nicht passiert immer das gleiche incorrect pw was totaler schwachsinn istt.

wenn einer mal lust hat,kann er mir das vlt seperat mal hochladen auf megaupload oder share-online etc?

wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## Gast20180705 (21. Dezember 2011)

nexus braucht immer 2-3 Tage man eingetragen, allerdings konnte ich seit Skyrim auch ohne Anmeldung herunterladen


----------



## z3ro22 (21. Dezember 2011)

dann versuch mal das waffenpack das will bei mir nicht T_T


----------



## akart (22. Dezember 2011)

hallo 
HALF L?FE 3 mit offizielem link von VALVE 
www.black-aperture.com 
mfg an die redaktion bitte mal checken 
bye


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (23. Dezember 2011)

Also den STEP-Guide kann ich auch empehlen. Bin vor längermen mal draufgestoßen. Wer die Grafik aufhüpschen sollte sich nach diesem richten, da er nur gute und sinnvolle Mods empfielht, die er alle selber bist aufs genaueste getestet hat und die meisten auch kaum einen FPS-Verlust verursachen.


----------



## jo0 (23. Dezember 2011)

akart schrieb:


> hallo
> HALF L?FE 3 mit offizielem link von VALVE
> Status: Mark 7
> mfg an die redaktion bitte mal checken
> bye


 
Das wird ein Fake sein, der Server der Webseite steht in Singapur...


----------



## z3ro22 (24. Dezember 2011)

welche mod ist denn sinnvol ich lad mir doch nciht nur häpchen runter..


----------



## Marko3006 (24. Dezember 2011)

Durch den Mod Realistic Lightning kann ich nicht mehr abspeichern per F5 keine Screens machen usw


----------



## z3ro22 (25. Dezember 2011)

man kann nicht eine mod ziehen ohne regestriert zu sein egal wie und regestriert habe ich mich und dennoch gehts immer noch nicht. scheiß seite.


----------



## z3ro22 (25. Dezember 2011)

An Error Occurred

Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

[#10120] We could not find the validation request you are attempting to verify.


----------



## z3ro22 (25. Dezember 2011)

ich habe jetzt seperat den enb mod geladen habe dort aber ein komischen nebel weiß einer wie ich den wegbekomme ?


----------



## Nutjob (25. Dezember 2011)

Also mit diesem Weihnachtsbikini schiesst ihr den Vogel bei euren bekloppten Modvorschlägen wirklich endgültig ab.


----------



## jade48 (25. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt seperat den enb mod geladen habe dort aber ein komischen nebel weiß einer wie ich den wegbekomme ?



ich weiß wie man den weißen nebel wieder weg bekommt, in dem man sich nicht jeden mist installieren muß!!! selbst schuld. frohe weinacht.


----------



## Darknomis806 (25. Dezember 2011)

an alle skyrim fans schaut euch das mal an 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_701925&src_vid=N3A6KIV9gKs&v=i0s1ZniHsL4&feature=iv


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. Dezember 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> an alle skyrim fans schaut euch das mal an
> 
> 
> Skyrim Theme - Minecraft Note Block Song - YouTube


 
Und jetzt? O_o

edit: achso das ist das Skyrim theme, ich wollte schon sagen ^^
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ^^


----------



## rohan123 (26. Dezember 2011)

TES 5 wird wohl in das Guinnesbuch der Rekorde eingehen: Als das Spiel mit den meisten Mods.


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

soll es ruhig hat es verdient


----------



## Dante70 (27. Dezember 2011)

Zu dem Conan Savegame. meiner Meinung nach gibt es auf Skyrimnexus noch ein besseres Arnold Schwarzenegger / Conan Savegame von "Fruchtzwerg". Kommt dem Arni viel näher wie ich meine. Und mit dem Conan Warpaint Mod siehts mal richtig geil aus. Schauts euch mal an. Es lohnt sich für alle Arni Fans.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4022


----------



## Puet (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei der Mod zu den Khajiit fehlt der Link 

Das sollte der Link sein: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4664


----------



## z3ro22 (28. Dezember 2011)

die neue enb mod hat bug ie lighting wirken einfach scheiße.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> die neue enb mod hat bug ie lighting wirken einfach scheiße.


 
Brillant! Ich habe nicht annähernd verstanden, was du damit mitteilen willst.


----------



## z3ro22 (29. Dezember 2011)

@Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer

hau dir die mod einfach mal raus dann siehst du wa sich meine.

sry aber ich war an dem tag einfach nur ko.


----------



## dennis-2810 (29. Dezember 2011)

Warum finde ich wenn ich nur einmal auf Skyrimnexus gehe sofort interessantere Mods als die hier aufgeführten^^ Hier werden echt fast ausschließlich Retextures gepostet.. Obwohl das lange nicht alles ist was die Modder zustande bringen. Komisch..


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer
> 
> hau dir die mod einfach mal raus dann siehst du wa sich meine.
> 
> sry aber ich war an dem tag einfach nur ko.



Kein Problem 
Aber nein, ich werde es nicht ausprobieren, mein Skyrim bleibt jungfräulich


----------



## z3ro22 (30. Dezember 2011)

@Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer

ja habe auch wieder eine andere version drauf,aber mein skyrim ist schon eine richtige *** jetzt^^,


----------



## Mentor501 (30. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Warum finde ich wenn ich nur einmal auf Skyrimnexus gehe sofort interessantere Mods als die hier aufgeführten^^ Hier werden echt fast ausschließlich Retextures gepostet.. Obwohl das lange nicht alles ist was die Modder zustande bringen. Komisch..


 
Ganz ehrlich?
Weil es bisher eigentlich keine "interessante" Mod gibt, die auch gut ist.
Bis sowas endlich erscheint muss erstmal das Construction Set rauskommen, welches meiner Meinung nach bereits viel zu spät kommt!


----------



## Sylabeth (30. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> Aber nein, ich werde es nicht ausprobieren, mein Skyrim bleibt jungfräulich







Das wird meines auch bleiben


----------



## Lolmacher (30. Dezember 2011)

So was wie "Günstige Pferde" ist keine Mod, sondern reine Cheaterei..


----------



## 5h4d0w (1. Januar 2012)

... hat sich erledigt


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Januar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> der typ heißt "geralt von riva", nicht "rivia"!


 
Im Englischen heißt es Rivia.

Dann müsste es aber natürlich Geralt of Rivia heißen.


----------



## 5h4d0w (1. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Im Englischen heißt es Rivia.
> 
> Dann müsste es aber natürlich Geralt of Rivia heißen.


 
meine fresse, leute hier sind vielleicht flott...

du hast natürlich recht und daher dacht ich mir, ich lass es lieber. immerhin scheint mir die unterschiedliche schreibweise in deutsch und englisch ohnehin recht willkürlich.


----------



## Varulven (3. Januar 2012)

Hab 'ne Idee für 'ne wirklich sinnvolle Mod: Hühnerrüstungen
Ha!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Januar 2012)

Hm.. habe gerade von einer alten PCGDVD HOMM5 installiert und mir aus gegebenen Anlass den Test dazu durchgelesen.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es früher eine Rubrik nur für Mods gab. Mit Test, Bewertungen etc... Wieso ist diese Rubrik weggefallen?

Nebenbei: Diese Ausgabe war 48 (!) Seiten stärker, als die aktuelle Ausgabe....
Bald gibt es PCG nur noch in Downloadform, wie Anleitungen -.-


----------



## ElKodo (3. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir skyrim erst nach weihnachten geholt da mein studentenleben es vorher nicht zugelassen hat 

aber eh...hey... ich würde mods ja erst benutzen, wenn ich das game mindestens einmal durch habe, und das dauert wohl noch ein bisschen, denn mein erkundungsdrang ist doch sehr stark...

habt ihr alle das spiel schon durch, mit allem? alles entdeckt und so? kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen... oder schmeißt ihr die mods einfach so drauf? 

ich zock ja immer nen game erst ohne mods, damit ich den unterschied danach auch in aller "pracht" und ausführung sehe... ;p


----------



## Cinerir (4. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie ist der Link zu der hübschen Daedric Armor ... nutzlos.
Laut Skyrimnexus existiert die Datei/Mod nicht....


----------



## Oetzi83 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich hab Skyrim auch erst zu Weihnachten bekommen und spiele es erstmal so wie es die Entwickler vorgesehen haben. 
Die Grafikmods sind schon hübsch aber würde mein PC sicher nicht schaffen.
Alles Andere wie schnelleres Schlagen oder hellere Fackel ist doch Cheaten. -.-


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. Januar 2012)

Hey PCG, könnt ihr nicht mal eine .exe-Datei erstellen mit den besten Mods und .ini-Tunings die sich auf einmal selbst entpackt? (Im Installationsmenü auswählbar was man installieren will davon)
Bis man hier alles einzeln downloadet, entpackt, installiert und einstellt vergehen ja Stunden.


----------



## Lio89 (6. Januar 2012)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Hey PCG, könnt ihr nicht mal eine .exe-Datei erstellen mit den besten Mods und .ini-Tunings die sich auf einmal selbst entpackt? (Im Installationsmenü auswählbar was man installieren will davon)
> Bis man hier alles einzeln downloadet, entpackt, installiert und einstellt vergehen ja Stunden.



Ja das wäre wirklich mal richtig genial. Ich selber habe Skyrim seit Release, habe die Hauptstory auch bereits durch, jedoch nur mit 2-3 Mods die nicht mal die Grafik verbessern. Nun hab ich seit einem halben Monat einen neuen Rechner und würde mir Skyrim gerne nochmal mit allem drum und dran geben. Habe mir die Mühe mit den ganzen Mods auch schon gemacht, allerdings funktionierte anschließend das Game nicht mehr -.-
Wenn das mit der .exe machbar wäre, wäre es einfach super klasse.


----------



## Skaty12 (6. Januar 2012)

Lio89 schrieb:


> Ja das wäre wirklich mal richtig genial. Ich selber habe Skyrim seit Release, habe die Hauptstory auch bereits durch, jedoch nur mit 2-3 Mods die nicht mal die Grafik verbessern. Nun hab ich seit einem halben Monat einen neuen Rechner und würde mir Skyrim gerne nochmal mit allem drum und dran geben. Habe mir die Mühe mit den ganzen Mods auch schon gemacht, allerdings funktionierte anschließend das Game nicht mehr -.-
> Wenn das mit der .exe machbar wäre, wäre es einfach super klasse.


 Man kann doch den Nexus Mod Manager benutzen. Mods runterladen, den Manager starten und alle Mod die man haben will hinzufügen lassen und aktivieren.


----------



## Lio89 (6. Januar 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Man kann doch den Nexus Mod Manager benutzen. Mods runterladen, den Manager starten und alle Mod die man haben will hinzufügen lassen und aktivieren.


 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich das sogar gemacht. 
Allerdings hatte ich anschließend dennoch das Problem, dass das Game nicht mehr funktionierte, ergo musste ich es deinstallieren (nicht weiter schlimm, aber trotzdem nervig).
Aber auf der anderen Seite muss ich sagen das ich bei diesem ganzen Mod wirr warr so gut wie gar nicht mehr durchblicke. 
Es gibt allein mehr als 5 verschiedene Texturmods, da frag ich mich welche wähle ich am besten. Versuche ich alle zu installieren sagt mir der Manager logischerweise "Datei schon vorhanden, überschreiben? bla bla ....
Ich würde Skyrim gerne endlich weiter spielen, sprich auch mal die Sidequests machen und weiter erkunden. Jedoch nicht ohne Mods. Die Grafik ist zwar schon in Ordnung, aber dennoch irgendwie altbacken. Am meisten hoffe ich ja immer noch das die Mod Tools bald mal erscheinen.


----------



## arctus7 (6. Januar 2012)

Der Nexus Mod Manager ist wirklich nützlich, ich selber spiele mit 22 Mods die ein Must Have sind meiner Meinung.

@lio grafikmods solltest du 2k hd textures installieren dann rest mit serious hd retexture überschreiben.sieht geil aus.


----------



## Nairo (6. Januar 2012)

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber sollte eine "Übersicht" nicht auch übersichtlich sein?


----------



## Ronni312 (7. Januar 2012)

Nairo schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber sollte eine "Übersicht" nicht auch übersichtlich sein?


----------



## Kwengie (7. Januar 2012)

wäre halt schön gewesen, wenn Ihr zur Perfomance-Mod etwas mehr geschrieben hättet, denn anhand der Installationsbeschreibung werde ich nicht ganz schlau und daß ich nur zwei Dateien aus zwei Ordnern rauskopieren soll.


----------



## Morathi (9. Januar 2012)

Prinzipiell empfehle ich allen, den Nexus Mod Manager zu nutzen. Über diesen kann man alles was der Nexus so hergibt runterladen und installieren. NMM sorgt dabei dafür, dass jede Datei an den richtigen Platz kommt. 
Ansonsten: IMMER die Mod-Beschreibung lesen und einen Blick in die .txt werfen, falls vorhanden. Dann sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
Auf die Weise sollte es auch keine offenen Fragen mehr bezüglich der Performance Mod geben (welche denn, TESVAL oder Skyboost?).


----------



## Azrael1512 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte auch beim ersten Durchspielen keine Mods benutzen. Ich habe dann aber von dem Performance Modell gelesen und wurde neugierig. 

jetzt habe ich ihn installiert und getestet und muss sagen, das Ding bringt echt was. Meine Fps sind um ca. 10% im Schnitt gestiegen. Das finde ich für eine Fan Mod schon beachtlich.


----------



## Skaty12 (9. Januar 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Prinzipiell empfehle ich allen, den Nexus Mod Manager zu nutzen. Über diesen kann man alles was der Nexus so hergibt runterladen und installieren. NMM sorgt dabei dafür, dass jede Datei an den richtigen Platz kommt.
> Ansonsten: IMMER die Mod-Beschreibung lesen und einen Blick in die .txt werfen, falls vorhanden. Dann sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
> Auf die Weise sollte es auch keine offenen Fragen mehr bezüglich der Performance Mod geben (welche denn, TESVAL oder Skyboost?).


 Was beim NMM auch super ist, dass man jede Mod jederzeit ausschalten kann.
Zur Performance: mir hat die TESVAL-Version mehr geholfen, anderen Skyboost. Musst einfach mal selber ausprobieren was bei dir am effektivsten ist.


----------



## Azrael1512 (9. Januar 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich den Namen der Mod auch wieder. Ich nutze auch Skyboost. Die Mod hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (9. Januar 2012)

Lio89 schrieb:


> Aber auf der anderen Seite muss ich sagen das ich bei diesem ganzen Mod wirr warr so gut wie gar nicht mehr durchblicke.
> Es gibt allein mehr als 5 verschiedene Texturmods, da frag ich mich welche wähle ich am besten. Versuche ich alle zu installieren sagt mir der Manager logischerweise "Datei schon vorhanden, überschreiben? bla bla ....
> Ich würde Skyrim gerne endlich weiter spielen, sprich auch mal die Sidequests machen und weiter erkunden. Jedoch nicht ohne Mods. Die Grafik ist zwar schon in Ordnung, aber dennoch irgendwie altbacken. Am meisten hoffe ich ja immer noch das die Mod Tools bald mal erscheinen.



Folge einfach dem STEP-Guide (STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community). Dort werden nur die besten Mods, welche wirklich was bringen und zu dem Ressourcen schonend und bugfrei etc. sind vorgestellt. Mit genauer Anleitung der Installationsreihenfolge. Das Spiel sieht danach deutlich besser aus und läuft immer noch super.


----------



## Kwengie (11. Januar 2012)

Azrael1512 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich den Namen der Mod auch wieder. Ich nutze auch Skyboost. Die Mod hat bei mir geholfen.


 

kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen, 
wie man diese Perfomance-Mod installiert, denn aus der Anleitung werde ich nicht schlau.
Ich soll angeblich nur eine Datei kopieren, obwohl zwei Ordner vorhanden sind... *grübel*


----------



## dangee (11. Januar 2012)

allgemein ist der nexus mod manager zu empfehlen; zum einfach de- und aktivieren; auch auf updates wird automatisch geprüft


----------



## Sylabeth (11. Januar 2012)

Wer zur Hölle braucht denn eine Hello Kitty Rüstung! Wird ja immer schlimmer *gggg*


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. Januar 2012)

statt Hello Kitty Quark hätte lieber das kommen sollen http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5135


----------



## Sylabeth (12. Januar 2012)

Die Abendkleider sind sehr hübsch!


----------



## Scheini (15. Januar 2012)

Wo finde ich denn die Hot Female Tribal Ebony Armor ingame ?


----------



## stawacz (15. Januar 2012)

hab hier mal ne kleine zusammenstellung der mods die ich nutze,,,

RWT Realistic Water Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Realistic Lighting Without Post-Processing at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Enhanced Blood Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Real Ice at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Skyrim Flora Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Inside the Nebula at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

das dürften so die wichtigsten sein,,und ich kann sagen das sich jede  einzelne lohnt,,solltet ihr euch mal anschaun,,das spiel sieht jetzt  richtig hammer aus


----------



## Lion2k7 (16. Januar 2012)

Den Schatten-Fix hab ich gesucht!


----------



## Namuraz (16. Januar 2012)

Hier der fehlende Link zu "Surreale Wolken" http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6329


----------



## toxin (16. Januar 2012)

Mittlerweile laufen glaube ich knapp 20 Mods bei mir und das Spilet ist noch nicht einmal abgestürzt bei ca 100 Std Spielzeit. Und die Performance ist auch noch ok für meinen relativ schwachen Rechner. Tolles Spiel und tolle ModCommunity!!!!


----------



## larsduhr (16. Januar 2012)

Bei mir stürzt seit ich die neue Version von Skyrim HD auf dem Rechner hab das Spiel sofort ab. Ich hatte vorher eine sehr frühe Version der Mod und wollte jetzt die neuen Texturen auch haben, aber so kann ich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr spielen, hab dann sofort die Mod deinstaliert und das Spiel läuft wie vorher, vollkommen flüssig. 

Hat da jemand eine Idee, warum das so ist?


----------



## Chriss8185 (16. Januar 2012)

weiß einer wann die mods über steam kommen ? das sollte doch noch kommen im januar oder nicht ?


----------



## larsduhr (17. Januar 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> weiß einer wann die mods über steam kommen ? das sollte doch noch kommen im januar oder nicht ?


 
Das kommt zusammen mit den Mod-Tools raus, also noch in diesem Monat. Ich schätze mal, da sie bisher noch keinen genauen Termin genannt haben, wird es wahrscheinlich Ende Januar kommen, so um den 26.


----------



## Chriss8185 (17. Januar 2012)

cool jo danke dir


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Januar 2012)

Hmm... Der Kriege in Skyrim mod klingt interessant. Kann jemand erfahrungsberichte geben?


----------



## candymanXXL (18. Januar 2012)

larsduhr schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt seit ich die neue Version von Skyrim HD auf dem Rechner hab das Spiel sofort ab. Ich hatte vorher eine sehr frühe Version der Mod und wollte jetzt die neuen Texturen auch haben, aber so kann ich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr spielen, hab dann sofort die Mod deinstaliert und das Spiel läuft wie vorher, vollkommen flüssig.
> 
> Hat da jemand eine Idee, warum das so ist?



Das hört sich nach fehlendem 4GB Patch an. Die TESV.exe muss gepatcht werden um mehr als 2GB RAM verarbeiten zu können.


----------



## candymanXXL (18. Januar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> hab hier mal ne kleine zusammenstellung der mods die ich nutze,,,
> 
> RWT Realistic Water Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> 
> ...



Da fehlen Dir aber noch einige wirklich gute Mods:

Bellyaches_Animal_Pack-3621
Deadly Spell Impacts_High_Res_v1_4b-2947-1-4b
Pure_Waters_AF_V1_5-1111-1-5
Lush_Trees_1-2-3385-1-2
Lush_Grass_1-3-3288-1-3
Dramatic_Clouds-4910-1-0
SpiderWebs_High_Res_v1_1b-2532-1-1b
Realistic_Rain_Ripples_High_Resolution_v1_0-603-1-0
Real_Snow_Flakes_V_1_0-4252-1-0
Dragons_Update_2-1451-1-2
Monster_Retex_Pack_2-2446
HD_Furniture_and_Barrels-238
HR_firewood_choppingblock_tree_rings-4438-1-0
Makers_Mark_Ingots_-_by_mikeomni-3524-1-0
New_Bar-3028-1
Immersive_Skyrim_Thunder_V4-1702
JaySuS Swords V10-1002
Caliente_Female_Body_Mod
Better_Females_by_Bella_Version_3-2812-3
AOF_Believable_Hair_1_3_-Female_and_Male
High_Quality_Eyes_DD-1_20-498
Improved_NPC_Clothing_1_8_0_MORE_DIRT-2674
Imperial_Armor_2_0-2492-2-0
DARK RED  VERSION with Brazilan Sun 3-5138-3-0
RShd_v3-0_EVP_Improved_Version_-_ENB_v0102_-_NEW_RELEASE-4463

um nur einige zu nennen. Einfach per "SuFu" auf NEXUS.


----------



## Lion2k7 (18. Januar 2012)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach fehlendem 4GB Patch an. Die TESV.exe muss gepatcht werden um mehr als 2GB RAM verarbeiten zu können.


 
Ich denk das 4GB Problem ist mit dem letzten Update behoben? Meine .exe lässt sich komischerweise nicht Patchen, habs über Steam installiert.


----------



## stawacz (18. Januar 2012)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Da fehlen Dir aber noch einige wirklich gute Mods:
> 
> Bellyaches_Animal_Pack-3621
> Deadly Spell Impacts_High_Res_v1_4b-2947-1-4b
> ...



ah cool,danke,,werd ich mir umgehend angucken


hmm mist,,komm irgendwie grad nich drauf -.-   scheint down zu sein derzeit


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Januar 2012)

Der sichtbare Körper Ego-Sicht gefällt mir sehr gut. Eigentlich sollte jeder Ego-Shooter oder -Rollenspiel sowas haben.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Januar 2012)

hatte das außer F.E.A.R.noch ein anderer Shooter?


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Januar 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> hatte das außer F.E.A.R.noch ein anderer Shooter?


 
Gab es das nicht sogar schon in Duke Nukem 3D? Evtl. war der Fuß auch nur animiert, wenn man zugetreten hat, bin mir nicht sicher. Auf jeden Fall gab es das noch in Jurassic Park Trespasser von, ich glaube, 1998 und in Operation Flashpoint (2001, glaube ich). Neu ist die Idee also definitiv nicht, sie wird nur selten genutzt. Ist wohl auch der Grund, warum es in so wenigen Spielen einen Schatten vom Spieler selbst gibt, es existiert in der Ego-Sicht einfach kein Körper, der einen Schatten haben könnte (da bringt's leider auch nichts, wenn man selbst einen hat ).


----------



## candymanXXL (18. Januar 2012)

Lion2k7 schrieb:


> Ich denk das 4GB Problem ist mit dem letzten Update behoben? Meine .exe lässt sich komischerweise nicht Patchen, habs über Steam installiert.



ja, das sollte mit dem letzten patch behoben sein. Es wäre natürlich auch wichtig zu wissen, ob das Spiel beim Start abstürzt, oder erst beim laden eines Spielstandes, oder während des Spiels. Es gibt gewisse INI Einstellungen, die von manchen Mods bei der Installation durchgeführt werden. Diese können beim laden von Spielständen zum Absturz führen. (z.Bsp. "uGridsToLoad=9")
Ist der letzte Spielstand mit "uGridsToLoad=9" gespeichert und wird die INI nun auf  "uGridsToLoad=7" geändert, dann stürzt das Spiel beim laden eines Spielstandes mit (back to Desktop) ab. Desweiteren ändert der Launcher beim Start gegebenfalls die INI Einstellungen ohne das man es weis. Daher sind meine INI Dateien "schreibgeschützt"


----------



## larsduhr (19. Januar 2012)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> ja, das sollte mit dem letzten patch behoben sein. Es wäre natürlich auch wichtig zu wissen, ob das Spiel beim Start abstürzt, oder erst beim laden eines Spielstandes, oder während des Spiels. Es gibt gewisse INI Einstellungen, die von manchen Mods bei der Installation durchgeführt werden. Diese können beim laden von Spielständen zum Absturz führen. (z.Bsp. "uGridsToLoad=9")
> Ist der letzte Spielstand mit "uGridsToLoad=9" gespeichert und wird die INI nun auf "uGridsToLoad=7" geändert, dann stürzt das Spiel beim laden eines Spielstandes mit (back to Desktop) ab. Desweiteren ändert der Launcher beim Start gegebenfalls die INI Einstellungen ohne das man es weis. Daher sind meine INI Dateien "schreibgeschützt"



Danke, hört sich schonmal gut an, werde ich gleich nach der Arbeit ausprobieren. An 4GB dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen, besonders weil es ja seit dem letzten Patch offiziel mit integriert ist. Und mit der fürheren Version hat es ja auch mit 7 anderen Mods funktioniert, jetzt noch nicht mal alleine.

Das Spiel stürzt bei mir immer dann ab, wenn ich einen Spielstand lade, im Hauptmenü funktioniert alles reibungslos, genauso der Ladebildschirm, doch kurz bevor er fertig geladen hat, sehe ich meinen Desktop  Ich probier nachher sofort das mit der INI aus, hoffentlich klappt es dann, denn die Mod fand ich sehr schön


----------



## larsduhr (19. Januar 2012)

So, es funktioniert jetzt richtig. Danke für die schnellen Antworten, ihr konntet mir gut helfen


----------



## MrFob (24. Januar 2012)

Oh mann, das mit den reichen Haendlern klingt schon echt verlockend. Ich glaub die werd ich mir dann doch mal draufziehen.


----------



## jade48 (25. Januar 2012)

"Drachenschreie" 
Den Download von ........, das war es dann ! 
Bitte den Link nachreichen,danke.


----------



## trayo (25. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt mal versucht Thuumic einzurichten und es ist eine Qual. Ich habe alles durchgeführt und trotzdem erkennt er nicht das ich etwas sage. Also im Programm selbst.. eine funktionierende Methode das Problem zu lösen habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## dennis-2810 (25. Januar 2012)

trayo schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal versucht Thuumic einzurichten und es ist eine Qual. Ich habe alles durchgeführt und trotzdem erkennt er nicht das ich etwas sage. Also im Programm selbst.. eine funktionierende Methode das Problem zu lösen habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte



Hatte dieselben Probleme wie du. Hab jedoch nach vielem lesen in den Kommentaren bei Nexus die Lösung gefunden.
Wenn du Windows 7 Ultimate hast, musst du einfach bei Windows das Englische Language Pack laden und aktivieren, denn ThuuMic unterstützt nur die englische Version der Win7 Sprachsteuerung.
Wenn du kein Ultimate hast, wie es bei mir der Fall ist, musst du einen Umweg gehen.
Dieses Tutorial beschreibt das ganz gut.


----------



## trayo (25. Januar 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> denn ThuuMic unterstützt nur die englische Version der Win7 Sprachsteuerung.


 
Ich geh jetzt mal den Weg. Kann ich mein Windows auf Deutsch lassen und muss nur irgendwie die Sprachsteuerung auf Englisch stellen? Oder muss ich komplett Windows immer wenn ich Skyrim mit Thuumic spielen will neu starten mit englischer Sprache und dann nach Skyrim wieder umstellen?


----------



## dennis-2810 (25. Januar 2012)

Seperat kann man die Sprache nicht umstellen. Hab es vor einer woche ca umgestellt und bis jetzt so gelassen. Mich stört das Englische garnicht die Dateinamen usw sind ja noch immer deutsch.


----------



## trayo (25. Januar 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Seperat kann man die Sprache nicht umstellen.


 
Habe jetzt festgestellt das es reicht wenn man einfach nur die Englische Sprache installiert hat. Zumindest hat es bei mir gereicht. Ich bedanke mich aber


----------



## dennis-2810 (25. Januar 2012)

trayo schrieb:


> Habe jetzt festgestellt das es reicht wenn man einfach nur die Englische Sprache installiert hat. Zumindest hat es bei mir gereicht. Ich bedanke mich aber



Werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. Aber wie gesagt, ohne Win7 Ultimate ist es nicht einfach möglich eine weitere Sprache zu installieren.


----------



## trayo (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab Professional und habs nach dem Tut gemacht. Hat wie gesagt geholfen und ich hab noch alles auf Deutsch


----------



## candymanXXL (26. Januar 2012)

ich weis ja nicht mit welchen Augen der hier Verantwortliche durch die Gegend eiert. Fakt ist, das die sinnvollen Mods meistens übersehen werden. Die Vorliebe scheint eher für unnötiges Material vorhanden zu sein. (zBsp. KiddyMods) Jedem das seine, hat aber nichs mit dem Spiel zu tun. Wie man Mods mit über 680.000 Downloads übersehen kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber vielleicht muss man einer randgruppe angehören, um das zu verstehen. 
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2666
Version V3

Aber es scheint als wäre es normal. Nicht nur bei SKYRIM, auch bei andern kann man hier beobachten, das die Schwachsinnigsten Dinge die Oberhand gewinnen.
Irgendetwas läuft da nicht rund! Egal, ich werde mich nicht mehr aufregen, den es nimmt alles seinen Lauf und vielleicht wundert sich der eine oder andere noch, ich bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## stawacz (26. Januar 2012)

man brauch doch blos auf skyrimnexus die top 25 durchgucken,und dann hat man die wichtigsten.....

aber mein vorredner hat recht,,rosa drachen,starwars schwerter und dergleichen brauch kein mensch


----------



## Toddodd (26. Januar 2012)

"Dieses Paket bietet euch diverse neue Rüstungen, die allerdings der Lore von The Elder Scrolls entsprechen und demnach wunderbar in das Setting passen."

Bin ich hier der einzige, für den "Lore" ein Wort ist, das in einem deutschen Satz nichts zu suchen hat, der sogar in einem Onlinewörterbuch nachsehen musste, um sich seiner Bedeutung zu vergewissern?
Zumal es das Wort Lore auch im Deutschen gibt, es dort aber etwas gänzlich anderes bedeutet.
Bitte benutzt doch nach Möglichkeit nur die Anglizismen, die nötig und bekannt sind, ja?


----------



## candymanXXL (27. Januar 2012)

Toddodd schrieb:


> "Dieses Paket bietet euch diverse neue Rüstungen, die allerdings der Lore von The Elder Scrolls entsprechen und demnach wunderbar in das Setting passen."
> 
> Bin ich hier der einzige, für den "Lore" ein Wort ist, das in einem deutschen Satz nichts zu suchen hat, der sogar in einem Onlinewörterbuch nachsehen musste, um sich seiner Bedeutung zu vergewissern?
> Zumal es das Wort Lore auch im Deutschen gibt, es dort aber etwas gänzlich anderes bedeutet.
> Bitte benutzt doch nach Möglichkeit nur die Anglizismen, die nötig und bekannt sind, ja?


 
Nein, Du bist nicht der Einzige. Aber es wird auf die Dauer mühsam hier zu posten. Gebe Dir vollkommen Recht, aber was solls, anscheinend stört es niemand. Also werde ich mich auch ruhig verhalten und mir meinen Teil denken.
Es wird sowieso alles ignoriert. Wenn die Leute sagen, das sie dieser Sch... Popup rechts unten stört, dann interessiert das hier niemand. Warum, weil es ja die anderen auch haben. "winfuture.de uvm"
Also was schliessen wir daraus. Deine Meinung ist egal, interessiert keine Sau. Kaufe, bezahle und .......!
Mehr Rechte hast Du nicht mehr. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Januar 2012)

Die Deadly Dragon-Mod ist interessant. Endlich mal anspruchsvolle, schwierigere Kämpfe gegen turmhohe Eidechsen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2012)

Toddodd schrieb:


> "Dieses Paket bietet euch diverse neue Rüstungen, die allerdings der Lore von The Elder Scrolls entsprechen und demnach wunderbar in das Setting passen."
> 
> Bin ich hier der einzige, für den "Lore" ein Wort ist, das in einem deutschen Satz nichts zu suchen hat, der sogar in einem Onlinewörterbuch nachsehen musste, um sich seiner Bedeutung zu vergewissern?
> Zumal es das Wort Lore auch im Deutschen gibt, es dort aber etwas gänzlich anderes bedeutet.
> Bitte benutzt doch nach Möglichkeit nur die Anglizismen, die nötig und bekannt sind, ja?


 
Neue Rüstungen für Hannelore 

Da muss ich immer an das denken:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50BdM-0AvDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2012)

Toddodd schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der einzige, für den "Lore" ein Wort ist, das in einem deutschen Satz nichts zu suchen hat, der sogar in einem Onlinewörterbuch nachsehen musste, um sich seiner Bedeutung zu vergewissern?


 Ich gebe dir recht, dass das Wort "Lore" in einem deutschen Satz nichts verloren hat, nachzuschlagen brauchte ich das allerdings nicht, das hab ich damals schon mit 15 gemacht, spiele ja schon ein wenig länger. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phone83 (30. Januar 2012)

boah aus dem grund suckt modden so derbe...schaut euch mal die liste an da wird man doch bekloppt wenn man alles ausprobieren will/muss warum nicht 5- 6 echt klasse mods und nicht haufenweise schund.
eine mod hab ich drauf um erze besser zusehen. klar hätte ich noch schärfere texturen etc aber bis ich mich da durchgeladen habe is ostern da spiel ich lieber so weiter.


----------



## stawacz (30. Januar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> boah aus dem grund suckt modden so derbe...schaut euch mal die liste an da wird man doch bekloppt wenn man alles ausprobieren will/muss warum nicht 5- 6 echt klasse mods und nicht haufenweise schund.
> eine mod hab ich drauf um erze besser zusehen. klar hätte ich noch schärfere texturen etc aber bis ich mich da durchgeladen habe is ostern da spiel ich lieber so weiter.


 
also die meisten mods sind doch blos n paar mb groß,,die sind in zehn sek geladen


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Januar 2012)

Bäh wer will denn schon so eine quietschbunte Mod so das die NPCs aussehen wie die WoW-Nachtelfen. Es hat ja durchaus seine Gründe warum die Welt von karge Welt von Skyrim weniger farbenfroh ist als z.B. die leuchtend bunte Märchenwelt von Oblivion.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> boah aus dem grund suckt modden so derbe...schaut euch mal die liste an da wird man doch bekloppt wenn man alles ausprobieren will/muss warum nicht 5- 6 echt klasse mods und nicht haufenweise schund.
> eine mod hab ich drauf um erze besser zusehen. klar hätte ich noch schärfere texturen etc aber bis ich mich da durchgeladen habe is ostern da spiel ich lieber so weiter.


 
Ganz ruhig bleiben. Das ist doch nur am Anfang so. Nach einer Zeit wird es auch ganze Modpakete geben, die gleich eine Vielzahl an Mods beinhalten. Außerdem gibts in der aktuellen PCGames Ausgabe (falls du das heft hast) z.B. schon eine nette Übersicht, welche was taugen.
Ansonsten einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Chriss8185 (31. Januar 2012)

lol  ich denk der offizielle patch sollte noch kommen im januar ???


----------



## e1337e_weazel (1. Februar 2012)

das dachten wir alle *grummel* ...


----------



## joy-killer (2. Februar 2012)

Statt Nude-Mods, X-Men Skins, Mike Tyson, Leia Armor und ähnlichem Unsinn (meine Meinung) könnte man besser mal die Mod für das offenabr für PC-Steuerung optimierte UI aus dem Bild zum Inferno Schwert vorstellen. Sogar mit Filter.
Das scheint ne Mod mit echtem Mehrwert zu sein.

Beim Überfliegen der Liste mit den 300+ anderen Mods hab ich es jetzt zumindest nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Phone83 (2. Februar 2012)

mein skyrim hat sich gestern spontan beeendet und ein update gemacht von 80 mb?!
jemand nen plan was das war? 
ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, die arbeit mache ich mir nicht alles zu testen und wieder zu löschen was ich gern hätte. eine modder seite wäre gut wo die sich mal kurzschließen könnten damit sie anstatt 6 mods eine große machen bzw die besten ideen zusammen packen.

was mir aber fehlt ist ein bessere interfaces für die quests. das alles zu viel geklicke im original.

zum zweiten eine direkte anzeige ob man eine quest in der stadt wo man sich grade befindet beenden lässt:

UND DAS WICHTIGSTE ..diese dumme pferd geht mir so gewaltig auf die eier ^^ eine
 makierung am kompass wo das dumme dng nach einem angriff nu schon wieder hingelatscht ist...oder die option es in einen stall zu bringen damit es nicht immer mitkommt beim reisen


----------



## Raen (2. Februar 2012)

@joy-killer
Die mod heißt SkyUI, hier ist der Link: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3863


----------



## candymanXXL (6. Februar 2012)

joy-killer schrieb:


> Statt Nude-Mods, X-Men Skins, Mike Tyson, Leia Armor und ähnlichem Unsinn (meine Meinung) könnte man besser mal die Mod für das offenabr für PC-Steuerung optimierte UI aus dem Bild zum Inferno Schwert vorstellen. Sogar mit Filter.
> Das scheint ne Mod mit echtem Mehrwert zu sein.
> 
> Beim Überfliegen der Liste mit den 300+ anderen Mods hab ich es jetzt zumindest nicht entdeckt.



Gebe Dir vollkommen recht. Das haben wir auch schon bemängelt hier, aber wie auch schon gesagt scheint das hier von den Verantwortlichen niemanden zu interessieren. Das gleiche wie dieses: *Dunkle Schatten*
Diese Mod ist ein weiteres ENB-Profil und  sorgt dafür, dass die Tage sich trocken und sonnig anfühlen, während die  Schatten deutlich dunkler sind. In der Nacht wurde der Blaustich  entfernt und zahlreiche andere Features haben ihren Weg in die Mod  gefunden. Den Download von In The Shade für Skyrim findet ihr hier.

*2,541*                          Total Views und 0 Downloads. Das hat wahrscheinlich einen Grund.
Aber es wird hier vorgestellt, weil ja so wichtig.


----------



## stawacz (7. Februar 2012)

wann soll denn das kit heute kommen,,weiß das jemand


----------



## 5h4d0w (7. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig bleiben. Das ist doch nur am Anfang so. Nach einer Zeit wird es auch ganze Modpakete geben, die gleich eine Vielzahl an Mods beinhalten. Außerdem gibts in der aktuellen PCGames Ausgabe (falls du das heft hast) z.B. schon eine nette Übersicht, welche was taugen.


 
und es gibt auch das hier: STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
wobei IMO manche tollen mods fehlen bzw. teilweise welche empfohlen werden, die ich nich toll finde. aber als grobe anleitung ist es toll. und wenn man es mit mods aus den top100 vom nexus kombiniert, hervorragend.


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Februar 2012)

mann das kit soll mal kommen weiß keine eine genaue uhrzeit ?


----------



## Icewindtale (8. Februar 2012)

Skyrim Skyrim Skyrim oh Gott so langsam nervt ihr mit euren News mal ehrlich es ist kein schlechtes Spiel keine Frage aber Mod hier Mod da Mod hier...manchmal denke ich mir nur diese News werden nur als Füller für die Internetpräsens genutzt!!!


----------



## stawacz (8. Februar 2012)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> Skyrim Skyrim Skyrim oh Gott so langsam nervt ihr mit euren News mal ehrlich es ist kein schlechtes Spiel keine Frage aber Mod hier Mod da Mod hier...manchmal denke ich mir nur diese News werden nur als Füller für die Internetpräsens genutzt!!!


 

is klar junge,,skyrim is DAS spiel derzeit überhaupt,,,vor allem endlich mal eins was nich nach 2 tagen tot im schrank rumliegt und auch supportet wird,,was is daran schlecht?

wenns dich nich interessiert klicks nich an


----------



## Icewindtale (8. Februar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> is klar junge,,skyrim is DAS spiel derzeit überhaupt,,,vor allem endlich mal eins was nich nach 2 tagen tot im schrank rumliegt und auch supportet wird,,was is daran schlecht?
> 
> wenns dich nich interessiert klicks nich an


 
Was habe ich denn gesagt?! Es ist nicht schlecht keine Frage aber auch nich so gut wie es immer hochgepriesen wird aber naja...Aber hey okay wenn du darauf stehts jeden Tag das selbe rumzukauen dann bitte du liest dir auch jeden Tag immer wieder die selbe Zeitungsausgabe durch ne


----------



## dennis-2810 (11. Februar 2012)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn gesagt?! Es ist nicht schlecht keine Frage aber auch nich so gut wie es immer hochgepriesen wird aber naja...Aber hey okay wenn du darauf stehts jeden Tag das selbe rumzukauen dann bitte du liest dir auch jeden Tag immer wieder die selbe Zeitungsausgabe durch ne





dann zock doch deinen einheitsbrei weiter statt hier zu flamen


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. März 2012)

ich fände es nicht schlecht, wenn man die Mods in der Liste mal ordnen würde! So langsam wirds unübersichtlich finde ich.


----------



## nataSic (23. Dezember 2012)

die neueste enb_version ist v121212, die 0.105 ist total veraltet :-{
http://enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v121212.htm


----------



## z3ro22 (23. Dezember 2012)

Da kann kommen was will Enderal wird ehe wieder das beste als diese halben sachen immer.

Nehrim hat gezeigt was die drauf haben.


----------



## TheSoXX (23. Dezember 2012)

Gerade gestern entferne ich wegen Inkompatibillitäten meine (weitaus bekanntere) Fassung der FirstPerson-Killcam und direkt wird sie von einem Schnösel unter anderem Namen neu hochgeladen. nett, dass diese direkt in euer'm Artikel erwähnt wird. Kudos für den Dieb und frohe Weihnachten!


----------

